# My First PC!!! What was yours?



## RileyD

Mine was an old Gateway. I don't know anything about it. I'll try to find it and post it.

Edit: Found it! It was a Gateway Essential 450.


----------



## overclocker23578

Dell Optiplex GX260, 2.0GHz P4 Northwood, 256mb DDR RAM, 40GB HDD, Integrated graphics. Also the 1st PC I overclocked. Used Clockgen, I remember how if you went above 2.2GHz the sound would die (No SB voltage control) but I didn't care so ran it at 2.6GHz. Played GTA 3 at 10 FPS


----------



## Secretninja

A 386 laptop. Although calling it a laptop is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## grishkathefool

*IBM PC upgraded to an AT with a tape drive, 1981ish*








I took this one to college with me in the late 80's early 90's too.

*IBM PC JR , with 512KB expansion, 1983(?)*








I remember spending hours and hours typing in Basic to play a text game, ah, the good old days.


----------



## ntuason

Custom PC.

733Mhz PIII
256mb of DDR memory
Some ASUS mobo
Geforce 5400 fs


----------



## CorsairGeorge

You got me beat. Mine was a Pentium 133 from a company that no longer exists, Comptrade. It was broken from day 1 and their tech support line was always busy. So I had to take it apart and figure out what was wrong.

15 years later I work for Corsair making computer parts. Cause/effect. Heh.


----------



## Markeh

My first desktop was a custom build bargain... in 2002. 1.2GHz Duron, 16GB HDD, 98 SE. No pics as I've only got the front panel of the case left. Same with my 1.66GHz Sempron. They both got rehoused about a month ago.

My first laptop, however, was an Acer Aspire 1310








HDD went about 4 years ago and it got binned in a clearout 2 years ago by mistake (thanks mum)


----------



## grishkathefool

lol, Saint, my buddy in the eighties had the same Osborne! We were just reminiscing about it a few weeks ago!


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13418711*
> You got me beat. Mine was a Pentium 133 from a company that no longer exists, Comptrade. It was broken from day 1 and their tech support line was always busy. So I had to take it apart and figure out what was wrong.
> 
> 15 years later I work for Corsair making computer parts. Cause/effect. Heh.


Nice!!! I recently finished my first custom build... had so much fun, I think I will build another just for the hell of it..

Great products you all have there at Corsair... props to you mate!

SaintC


----------



## BenRK

The first computer I personally owned? An old Dell Dimension 2400. From there, my old rig, followed by my current sig rig.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13418839*
> lol, Saint, my buddy in the eighties had the same Osborne! We were just reminiscing about it a few weeks ago!


Awesome!! I would pay good cash for a working one.. just to see if i can remember how to program basic...hehe


----------



## Chuckclc

Intel SX 25mhz with 4MB RAM, another 4 MB of RAM would cost $300 at the time, mega bites not giga. 20 MB hard drive with DOS and Windows 3.1


----------



## fishhawk

First one i ever touched and owned it was compaq k7 450, had too know what made it work though, took it apart completly after 2 weeks of owning it-lol. wife walked in from work, looked at the table, shook her head and just said, better be together in the morning-lol.


----------



## dizzy4

Atari ST. What a wonderful computer. It is in storage at my folks house, but now I want to bring it out


----------



## leichtwork

I'm not sure who made it but it was a 386 and it took 10 floppy disk to install doom, lol... My parents had some computer before that but I don't remember it except it was in a few pictures from when I was around 5. That was early to mid 80s when we owned the computer.


----------



## cbm369

Does a Commodore 64 count?









Got one of those IBM pc's (486x/25, I think) back around 1987 when I started college.

I do remember taking a computer class in the early 80's on a Compaq portable computer that looked a lot like that Executive from the OP. I don't remember the name/model of it though.


----------



## grandestfail9190

The first one I ever used was an OEM Dell with a Pentium III. I remember it oh so well. Then I used my uncle's Pentium IV that had an Asus board. We no longer have the Pentium IV. If I knew more about PCs then, I would've stuffed it in my room and tried to overclock it.

My first custom build though... Now that is different. It was in October of '09. I still retain the same Core i5 in my sigrig from then.
GPU: Sapphire 5750
HDD: Seagate 7200.10 320GB
PSU: Ultra LSP550
CPU: Core i5 750
RAM: OCZ Platinum 1333MHz CL7
Motherboard: Intel DP55WB
Cooler: Hyper 212+
Optical Drive: Random Sata burner


----------



## PrimeBurn

Atari 800XL

Seeing the picture of that ST makes me sad, because someone mistakenly threw out my perfectly functioning SC1224 monitor while I was traveling a couple years back. Now I have to play Dungeon Master on an emulator.


----------



## gildadan

Here is my first computer. http://www.fortunecity.com/marina/reach/435/tandy1000tx.jpg

What a beast it was









Played a lot of Space Quest and King's Quest on that thing.


----------



## H969

It was custom,I think it was a 386, with 1meg of ram and windows 3.1, it had 2 floppies, a 5.5" and a 3.5", and everybody that knew about computers thought I was crazy to buy a DVD drive with it!!
That was 1992-1993, and then I bought a 7-8 baud modem for the internet,lol
Windows 3.1 was like 15-18 floppie disks, it took like 45 min to load!









Oh, and I think it had a 500meg HDD, not 500GB!!


----------



## Modus

Started with this;

Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz
256MB DDR1
Intel graphics
40GB HDD
then

P4 2.6Ghz
512MB DDR1
FX 5200
80GB HDD

then my first custom PC

E8400
P5Q Pro
2x2GB DDR2-1000
Antec 300
250GB HDD
HIS 4870 512MB

and then second custom PC, two years after purchasing the first one.

i5 2500K
Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3
2x2GB DDR3-1600
Lian-Li PC-A05NB
60GB Vertex 2 + 250GB HDD
MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB


----------



## Rowey

Not sure really, was an old Pentium system from about the year 2000


----------



## frankth3frizz

compaq presario from like 2003.


----------



## wermad

Intel PII 266mhz, 20gb hdd, 32mb ram, 17" crt. looked like this:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13418545*
> Wasn't sure where to start this thread.. hope here is OK... mean't in the spirit of fun and the theme of technological development over the past few decades.
> 
> Ok folks, pull out your big guns and show off your very first personal computer.
> 
> I will start with both a short story, and my first pc.
> 
> My father was a data processing manager for a Burroughs mainframe at a manufacturing company in the late 1960's. I bought some RAM for my computer recently, 6gb in three small sticks at a cost of about 70 dollars US. I handed him a stick, told him the price and he shook his head. He then told me that he purchased a set of RAM for the mainframe back in 1968.... 25k... came in a package the size of a shoebox... and cost aprx. 25,000 dollars US.... My have times have changed..
> 
> My first PC was an Osborne Executive portable computer.... what a fun computer! Nothing beats an 8bit Zilog Z80A processor @ 4Mhz shooting data at you via a 7 inch amber display for ueber text games..hehe
> Here is a photo from wikipedia.. the exact same pc I had back in 1982!
> 
> Remember this?
> *0010 print You have done it now!*
> *0020 goto 0010*
> 
> I remember spending hours and hours writing text games in basic on this thing!! Wish I still had it..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_Executive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was mine.... what was your first PC..?*


Wow dude, you must be old?


----------



## JMCB

IMB Aptiva. WIndows 3.1. 8mb memory. I used this PC for 6 years before getting a HP w/ a Celeron @1ghz.


----------



## AoHxBram

Mine was top notch back then ( 5 or 6 years ago as im just 19)

it was a :
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz
512MB DDR400
ATI Radon 9600SE 128mb
2x 160Gb Ide disks


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Wow dude, you must be old?










hehe.. well not the youngest anymore.. thats for sure..







But not really old.. technology has come a long way VERY fast..

Put it this way however... i remember a day when .......
wristwatches had hands and you had to wind them... 
Pocket calculator was a small notepad and pencil.. 
Was a big deal to watch a colour television..
Captain Kirk kissed the blue lady...
Choppers were a motorcycle....
Music actually had melody....
and
computers filled small rooms...

and I am still 20 years away from retiring..

SaintC


----------



## Jaxlb

Well my first computer which was actually given to me by my dads friend when I was a kid was a Dell Optiplex GX260 which had a P4 overclocked with clockgen from 2.5ghz to 2.8ghz, 1.5gb ram, 1x 40gb 1x 20gb Hard drives and a Nvidia Geforce 3 which I later replaced with a Geforce 6800gt.

My second pc is the rig I have now which was originally a NEC V1330 but I have been replacing parts over time so the only things that are stock are the mobo, Cd drive and one of the hard drives. The mobo is being replaced soon though.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RileyD*


Mine was an old Gateway. I don't know anything about it. I'll try to find it and post it.

Edit: Found it! It was a Gateway Essential 450.











That thing is sitting right on front of me now was given to me by my dad, but it's not my first..

My first PC was an HP pavilion XT923 265 mb ram with a 900Mhz Celeron from 2000, it's currently running as my media server right now









And first custom built is my sig rig


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

other than a commodore C64 and an amiga 500
The first real PC I owned was in late 2003, a packard bell ixtreme 6060


----------



## AgentHydra

I think it was like $600 at the time. 2.53Ghz Celery, integrated Intel graphics and 256MB of 333Mhz RAM.

BF 1942/Vietnam, SW Battlefront... those were the days


----------



## Doom

A Tandy TRS 80 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80


----------



## shnur

I remember I had a 486 chip at a blazing fast 66MHz, I remember I upgraded to 4MB of RAM to 8 and I was amazed at the things it could do. Still had to live with a 300-400mb drive though







I think that was around 1997 or so
Imagine my face when my sister gave me her PII in 2001!


----------



## nexos

Growing up I had a PC with a Duron at 900MHz, 256MiB SDRAM (128+64+64), and a 4MiB Trident VGA card. Was only used for games. Looking back on it, I don't really know how the video card played all the games we did without lagging or stuttering...


----------



## PaulWog

I can't remember what the first family PC was. I was around three years old... so this was about 1992 when we got our first PC. It was Intel-based and was the best thing out there at the time (for the consumer-end).

I sort-of got my first laptop when I was around twelve, but it was a hand-me-down piece of junk. It had the trackpad ball, floppy disc drive, and the first Windows operating system with a GUI interface (and DOS as well). I played some old floppy drive games on the machine and it was definitely fun. Its battery life was literally about three minutes, and overheated after twenty minutes.

My first *real* computer of my own (not another family member's) was in grade eleven, in 2005. I got a Dell laptop. It had 1.5GB of RAM, a Pentium 4 processor (I think 2.2GHz or something like that), and integrated graphics. It struggled to play Warcraft 3 even, but it was alright.

My second computer of my own was after graduation (a grad present), and was again a Dell laptop. I received a Dell XPS m1210 with an Intel 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo (T7200), 2GB of DDR2 600MHz RAM, and a GeForce 7400 graphics solution. It was a great laptop up until it spontaneously broke on me (after a year and a half of use).

My third computer was an AMD x4 955 with 4GB of RAM and a 5770.

And finally my fourth and first computer I bought with my own money (not a present)... so this one qualifies as the first independently bought computer... is my sig rig.

My fifth will be later this year and will most likely be a Macbook Air 11 inch, if they incorporate Sandy Bridge decently with slightly improved graphics (so I can do some SC2 gaming on the go







inbetween taking notes). Hopefully they throw in an IPS panel if they haven't already.


----------



## httuner

This was mine(Please Note** That the image is not mine but its basically the same computer_ Source** Google images**)









Good Ole Compaq Persario 5310US

I paided 2500 dollars for it as I can remember(Yup its more expensive than most of the computers we got on here) Haha_ But it was brand spanking new from Circuit City and all I purchase was the tower(came with keyboard and good old rolling ball mouse) for 2500 dollars(Damn computers were expensive back in the day)


----------



## NITRO1250

I wish I could share a pic of the computer I first had, but I can't unfortunately. It was a custom build back then from someone we knew. I have the receipt somewhere for the parts, but I'd have to dig it up.

From what I remember:
485 Turbo CPU
Guessing under 10MB of RAM
Probably a couple hundred MB HDD (I saved the drive, not the rest of the machine)
Windows 3.1

The case had a button to go from 385 to 485 Turbo modes.

This computer replaced the Atari that died shortly after I was old enough to discover it.


----------



## farcodev

1st computer: Amstrad CPC 464 Color (yeah the one w/ the tape recorder







) Learned all the basic knowledge in dev (basic / assembler)
Last Pre-PC: Amiga 1200 (learned the basic knowledge in 3d w/ Lightwave and Caligari + C dev)
1st PC: Pentium 200


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom;13422727*
> A Tandy TRS 80 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80


I had a good friend in the 80's whose father worked for TI. He had a Trash 80 too with a tape drive. We would do chores all week long and then go buy a new tape game to play on it. Man, this thread is taking me back.


----------



## metallicamaster3

800MHz, 256MB of RAM (upgraded), and a 10GB HD. Got it in 8th Grade from my Tech Shop teacher. Threw Ubuntu 6.10 on it (dayum!) and used it for 3 months. This was when I was just getting into computers, and I loved it. So, I tore it apart and put it back together a thousand times, until eventually it broke.







I ended up getting my great-aunts old Gateway desktop afterwords (my mother bought it for $200







- stupid move, thing was worth like $40). Here's what that looked like:










1GHz Pentium III, 512MB of RAM (again, upgraded!), and I had a 20GB drive in there, a 60GB drive, and a 200GB drive. I even "upgraded" to a FX 5200 PCI video card with dual VGA-outs so I could use dual 17" Gateway CRTs







. 2x 1280x1024 was FTW back in 2007. That thing couldn't even run iTunes and Pidgin at the same time







. (it's okay, I don't use iTunes anymore







).

After I tore this thing apart a thousand times over too, the hard drive went, and I was greeted into the summer before my freshman year of high school with this:










Inspiron 1501. 1.8GHz Sempron with 512MB of RAM that I upgraded to a 1.6GHz Dual-Core Athlon and 2GB of RAM.

Once I got my 1501, I got into gaming. Once I got into gaming I got *really* into computer hardware. So, 5 months later, after spending countless all-nighters self-educating, I purchased my first "sig rig" and joined OCN in 2008. It was a Pentium D 830 with a 9400GT to play CoD4.

And it's all downhill from there







.


----------



## charlie97

Commadore 64


----------



## Buzzin92

I don't have a picture of mine but i do know it had a Intel i486DX 66MHz (i believe) processor, 8MB ram, 1GB Hard drive (Windows 95 oh yeah







) and a 13" CRT monitor


----------



## harishgayatri

My First comp was a 2nd Hand Compaq with Intel i486DX2( Still Have the Processor & few other parts)
120MB Quantum IDE HDD
3x16MB EDO RAM( something like that)
3.5 inch Floppy Drive

Intel i486DX2 Pics


----------



## 4Dimensional

Ah, my first computer.

It was in the mid 1990s, and my dad bought our first computer. It had a 80MB Hard Drive and MS-DOS. Don't remember much else. Then in 2002 we got a new computer. A P4 With 2GB of RAM and integrated graphics. It was a beast, and it could play most of my favourite games like Doom and The Simpsons (lol).

I nostalgia'd. Good times.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4Dimensional;13426269*
> Ah, my first computer.
> 
> It was in the mid 1990s, and my dad bought our first computer. It had a 80MB Hard Drive and MS-DOS. Don't remember much else. Then in 2002 we got a new computer. A P4 With 2GB of RAM and integrated graphics. It was a beast, and it could play most of my favourite games like Doom and The Simpsons (lol).
> 
> I nostalgia'd. Good times.


Ah I remember DOOM, my neighbor was the first to play that along with those Tom Clancy Rainbow six games which I found were interesting lol.


----------



## H969

There are a lot of members holding back I suspect?
Come on you guys with only DOS rigs and 5.5" floppy disk, I know you are out there.


----------



## Loke_h

80286, 12 MHz
1.44MB + 1.2MB Floppy
20MB HDD.
MS-Dos 3.3


----------



## boogschd

i never knew what processor mine had :/
i think it was back in 93
ran windows 95 (then ran dos after it got broken)
had about 400mb of storage space
sadly .. didnt have a 5.5 bay
had games like duke nukem & duke nukem 3d , red alert, warcraft 1, jazz the jackrabbit, doom, quake, heretic, decent xD

oh and it had a turbo button which goes to 666 if i press it xD


----------



## DeviousAddict

the only thing i remember about my 1st pc was that it had a pentium75 and it was a compaq.
i was well happy with having a pentium75 cuz i had the fastest pc in my school









Edit: oh and it ran on windows 3.0


----------



## Dranx

First one that I personally owned?
http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/gateway-lx-6810-01/4505-3118_7-33513654.html










Yea I know I'm not that old


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13428502*
> There are a lot of members holding back I suspect?
> Come on you guys with only DOS rigs and 5.5" floppy disk, I know you are out there.


no doubt. I remember it took like 20+ floppies to load DOS 3.0.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner;13423057*
> This was mine(Please Note** That the image is not mine but its basically the same computer_ Source** Google images**)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Ole Compaq Persario 5310US
> 
> I paided 2500 dollars for it as I can remember(Yup its more expensive than most of the computers we got on here) Haha_ But it was brand spanking new from Circuit City and all I purchase was the tower(came with keyboard and good old rolling ball mouse) for 2500 dollars(Damn computers were expensive back in the day)


LOL thats the one i use to have as well. i use to play roller coaster tycoon on it


----------



## Radeon915

I shared my first computer with my parents, it was a PIII running at 866Mhz or so, 256MB RAM, nVidia Riva TNT2 32MB, a 20GB harddrive and.. Windows ME! I think I was 11 or 12 at that time.

Surprisingly though, it took almost 2 years for the thing to come up with it's first BSOD









I remember playing games like Driver, Rally Championship and Soldier of Fortune on it, and later GTA3, but that ran like utter crap.
Funny detail: the keyboard's left arrow key actually has the shape of my thumb worn into it


----------



## Zectron

My first one looked like this. IBM 486DX 33MHz, 8MB RAM


----------



## Gillymonster

Mine was a lowly Atari 600xl


----------



## iWantACookie

Some cheap-ass Costco pc


----------



## Behemoth777

My first pc was one that my dad built for me when I was a kid. All I really remember about it was that it had a 3dfx voodoo graphics card. I used to play starcraft on there non-stop, oh and some cool monster truck game.


----------



## yannickhk

The mighty commodore 64, that's right, I am an old dude fellows


----------



## godofdeath

some type of beige one


----------



## TronRR

Dell B110 w/ Celeron

From 2001-2003 era I believe.

Still use it for basic stuff.

Worked well after installing an OS without Dell junk.


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *httuner*


This was mine(Please Note** That the image is not mine but its basically the same computer_ Source** Google images**)









Good Ole Compaq Persario 5310US

I paided 2500 dollars for it as I can remember(Yup its more expensive than most of the computers we got on here) Haha_ But it was brand spanking new from Circuit City and all I purchase was the tower(came with keyboard and good old rolling ball mouse) for 2500 dollars(Damn computers were expensive back in the day)


This is my first PC too! My parent brought it for me. I was so happy that day! I can't remember the exact price. However, my dad told me that it was around $2000. Man, the thing that we can do with $2000 nowadays.

One of my dad friend brought it from us $200 3 years ago. I had so much fun with that PC.


----------



## ForNever

Mine was an old Packard Bell DX66 with 4 mb ram and a dial up 2400 modem. Ahh, nothing like paying for an internet connection so I can check message boards and hang out in chat rooms.


----------



## foothead

Atari 400 tricked out with a mechanical keyboard instead of that horrible membrane thing.


----------



## Skylit

I had a gateway 2000 and stuck a voodoo 2 in it.


----------



## stinky

My first computer was a Dell Optiplex 745 (Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 + ATI Radeon X1300).

My first custom build was the following:
AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition
Asus M4A79XTD Evo
Team Elite 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3/1600 *-Currently Running-*
Asus Radeon HD 5850 *-Currently Running-*
2 x Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB in RAID 0 *-Currently Running-*
LG GH22NS50 *-Currently Running-*
Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W *-Currently Running-*
Cooler Master Gladiator 600
Corsair H50


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I'm honestly not sure which one I had first, but it's probably one of these two:
Macintosh Performa 5200
Macintosh LC

They may not be "PC's" by todays standards, but they were still "Personal Computers" Nonetheless


----------



## LaserJock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


some type of beige one


g. o. d. - ("beige one") Now that is hilarious!









Mine was:
*8086 CPU*
On a custom breadboard







and still had allot of discrete components all over the place







.

Used several, variable power supplies and wires/leads out the ying-yang. The only thing that was really socketed well was the 8086.

All programming via assembly language, and







no, I do not remember how to do it.

Did have a cassette drive and graduated to a single-sided floppy before eventually moving to 80286 and the rest is history.

What fun it was then!!!

I could play Pong on it.


----------



## Desertman123

Not my own picture, though. 1.8Ghz Pentium 4 socket, Geforce2 MX, 256MB of RAM, 40GB HDD. Still have the case, motherboard, PSU (it's powering my 8800gt!) and Geforce2 MX (it's in my *great* media PC, only uses iTunes for music, so it's FINE).


----------



## george9400

My First had: A White old Case (Brand was Plato, some greek pc building company)
Pentium MMX @ 250Mhz
32MB RAM
Some GPU 2MB
2GB HDD
16x CD-Rom
Win98
And a Hyundai 17" 1280x1024 Screen (It failed to work properly at that resolution, i used 1024x768.)


----------



## SaintC

LOL.. love some of these answers!

I do remember when computers were 'beige'... LOL I am glad to see so many bloody antique machines in this thread as well! 8088 ftw!

I can remember visiting the computer room at my fathers workplace when I was a young lad.... meeting the keypunch ladies.. and learning to write my name on a keypunch machine. Anyone remember Cobol programs.. on stacks and stacks of keypunch cards..? or old tape drives? I would love to know the processor speed of my fathers old mainframe!

I would love to compare the computing power of my fathers old mainframe back in the late 1960s with the gaming rig I just finished below!

This is a pretty cool thread...


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Hmm .. I had a 386 at home to share with the rest of the family, and we had a C64 too - but MY first OWN PC was a:

Pentium 75MHz
24MB EDO RAM
2MB Videocard

Considering I'm 24 I might have been a late starter :/

Later I did some catching up with my own C64 and such - speaking of which, maybe I should play around with it again xD


----------



## Lord Xeb

An old T43


----------



## Chris13002

Mine was a Compaq Presario - 233MHZ MMX Pentium 4550. I remember upgrading to whole 32MB ram and adding a Canopus Pure 3d 6MB videocard to get Quake II running in 3dfx mode... AOL Dial up... Amazing times...









Parents spent over $2500 for this sucker...
Good ol days with Duke Nukem 3d, Blood, Carmageddon, Need For Speed 1 SE, Quake...


----------



## MisterMalv

I feel rather old, my first computer was a Speccy.


----------



## Ibage

First computer was an old IBM 3270 my dad swiped from his old office. He got in in 1990 as they were about to toss them into the trash.

Our first custom PC was an old Athlon 478 with 64MB of memory. We had one before that but I honestly can't remember the specs. I remember it had Windows 95 on it.


----------



## just4funuk

First PC Texas Instruments TI99/4A 1984-85










http://oldcomputers.net/ti994a.html

First PC I built from parts 386SX25 (1995 Still got the Compaq monitor I purchased secondhand at the time its not on my main rig .


----------



## jza70

First PC was a Compaq Presario purchased from Radio Shack back in 1993

-486 dx2 66mhz
-420mb hard drive
-16mb RAM
-CD-ROM (2x I think)
-14" CRT Monitor
-Windows 3.1


----------



## blooder11181

olivetti prodest pc1


----------



## 222Panther222

Duron 1.8ghz 
256 or 512mb ram ddr 266mhz
cd drive
igp
win xp

Playin d2 and wolfeistein... good old times..


----------



## sintricate

Small picture but it's all I could find.

IBM Aptiva E24 (I believe)
AMD K6-200MHz
24MB RAM
5" 2GB hard drive
2mb ATI on board graphics
15" CRT
Preloaded with Windows 95

$1800 - Best Christmas present ever









It ran Starcraft and XCom just fine and thats mostly what I used it for besides browsing.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

My first was made by "Tiny Computers".

it had 64MB of RAM, Win 98, Intel Pentium III, a separate Ethernet PCI card, integrated graphics, 8.6GB HDD.

The most strenuous thing it could run was Shogun Total War. it ran very well up until last week, when we threw it away.


----------



## shinigamibob

The first computer I built that I knew what I getting into was this:

Athlon 64 X2 4200+
1gb Kingston valueram
250gb 5400rpm seagate hdd
Built-in x1300 ati graphics (later upgraded to 8600gt, now running GTS 250)
17" CRT, upgraded now to dual 19" lcds

Why? Because I was 12-13 when I built it (~5 years ago)


----------



## RyanRacer48

Tandy ( Radioshack) 386









Back when a floppy was FLOPPY!

New rule, if your PC came with ANTYHING nVidia , do not post here, lol. Video cards in first computers, HA . I had a monochrome monitor at that point.


----------



## RyanRacer48

Windows 3.11 was my favorite, i skipped 3.1 . mmmm Windows for Workgroups.


----------



## The Architect

I had a 1992 IBM Aptiva with Windows 3.1


----------



## MrDucktape

I've seen books faster than some of the PCs you people talk about


----------



## Princess Garnet

That depends.

The first I used was a family PC from back when I was living with my father in the late 1990s. I, unfortunately, don't remember much, other than it having Windows 95 and being a whitebox tower.

*My* first one was another PC that started out as the family PC (not the same one above, but it's replacement) that I inherited. It was a Compaq Dekspro (5166) with a Pentium 166MHz (no MMX), 32MB EDO RAM, some onboard with 512KB or 1MB, a 1GB hard drive, and Windows 95. Mine looked practically identical as the picture, only it had an optical CD-Rom drive, and it must have had a sound card since I had speakers working on it. I don't remember it having the USB slots this one is pictured to though, since I went to use a USB mouse once and had nowhere to plug it.










If you look at the back, you can tell it used a motherboard with a riser card/daughter board for expansion cards. It had a mix of ISA and PCI if I remember right.

My first PC that started as my own was another nameless Whitebox in Baby AT form factor, maybe around 2003 (?). It had a Celeron 633MHz on some Gigabyte board, 128MB SDRAM, GeForce 4 MX440, 20GB hard drive, and Windows 98SE (very soon replace by Windows XP). It was night and day versus the Compaq.

I then went through quite a few between that one and what I have now.


----------



## Reslivo

1997 - Pentium II 350MHz

32MB SDRAM
Windows 98
15" CRT Monitor
5GB HDD

God knows what the on-board graphics were. I shudder to think!

Awesome system though, lasted me 4 years. Even played the Sims on that bad boy!


----------



## mothow

Walmart HP 533w 2.0ghz intel cleron. with 17 in monitor and printer $850 i thought it was the greatest PC ever.I strated buying eveything for it like mic's and software to make it faster even added DDR1 PC2100 256mb crucial and a ATI 9100 with 128mb and a fan .I was thrilled now that i could play Vice City


----------



## Motive

Nothing existed before 2600k. All hail Sandy Bridge.


----------



## RyanRacer48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive;13618793*
> Nothing existed before 2600k. All hail Sandy Bridge.


2nd this.


----------



## Alex132

PC = Personal Computer, on that terms this:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Classic_II


----------



## smorg

aaaaaaah my first pc was a phillips EPIC.. 333mhz pentium II! with turbo boost on!


----------



## groos

tandy trs-80

and i had a book probably 2-3 inches thick for programming my own games. good times.


----------



## SaintPaulos

Remember it well mate! We used to have an Amstrad CPC 464, green screen! No colour for us! used to spend years copying code from magazines to make free games from... brilliant... 12 minutes to load a game via tape only for it to crash near the end! lol

Anyone remember such games as dizzy, jetpack etc


----------



## Fortunex

My first PC that was my own (instead of family's) was an eMachines with a 501MHz Pentium 2 or 3, 256MB of RAM, and a Radeon 7500.


----------



## Strat79

Let's see. Had a Vic-20 and Commodore 64 as probably my first "PC's". Had a few others after that and I think one before them actually but I cannot remember the name, I was still a kid. My first "modern" type PC with dos/windows was an old Packard Bell with a 33Mh Pentium with a turbo button for 50 or 75Mhz. Had a 9600 baud modem, think 100Mb HDD and 8MB of RAM. It had dos 6.xx and Windows 3.0 without even mouse support. I later upgraded it to Windows 3.11, an external 14.4K modem, 16MB RAM and a CD-ROM! I remember the initial cost of the computer was over $3500 and after upgrades it went well over 4-5K, crazy.

I still have it along with my Vic-20 and C-64 out in my garage. They all fire up and work perfectly save for a few keys on the C-64.


----------



## Killam0n

I was given one of these apple 2 e's (at the time pentium 1 was the ****! so I was a bit behind) and I think pentium II was around the corner. I went from that to a 386 with windows 3.1 (95 was already out) then I finally convinced my mother to get a compaq computer - Cyrix 188MHZ CPU with windows 95 and 8MB RAM. I played Diablo1 on that thing into its death practically, Even upgraded it to 16MB EDO Ram so I could play diablo1 online blizzard.net

I eventually loaded windows 98 on that machine, but you could not get the drivers to work with the stupid special modem... It had a pci slot 48.8 modem but the pci slot was not a full slot and some BS compaq proprietary crap. I have hated compaq ever since then.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13422169*
> hehe.. well not the youngest anymore.. thats for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not really old.. technology has come a long way VERY fast..
> 
> Put it this way however... i remember a day when .......
> wristwatches had hands and you had to wind them...
> Pocket calculator was a small notepad and pencil..
> Was a big deal to watch a colour television..
> Captain Kirk kissed the blue lady...
> Choppers were a motorcycle....
> Music actually had melody....
> and
> computers filled small rooms...
> 
> and I am still 20 years away from retiring..
> 
> SaintC


ur 50 something


----------



## returned4good

IBM 5150. DOS 2.11, monochrome green......ah, sweet nostalgia.










Still have it, now that I think about it. Somewhere in the abyss called The Garage.


----------



## dodger.blue

I had a i386 followed by a i486 and a Triton 1MB card. The first computer I actually assembled, however, was an AMD Kryptonite-II 300MHz with an ATI Rage 4MB card.


----------



## timAHH

A 286. Followed by a Pentium 166.


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

My first computer was an AMIGA 500. Upgraded it with a 512kb RAM board a few years later








I also had c C64 and VIC-20 later on (but purely for nostalgia).

My first real PC however, was an Olivetti DX2 66MHz.
4MB EDO, 80MB HDD and some Trident videocard.
It could run Terminal Velocity all day long, which was good enough for me









I started in '89 with the Amiga, at the age of 4 - Man time flies by fast


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;13619020*
> ur 50 something


20 years away from retiring, ergo
65-20 = 45
60-20 = 40, depending on what the retirement age is there. So he was born in 1961 or 1966


----------



## Redwoodz

Atari 800XL








the days of BASIC programming line by line...


----------



## Zakka

286 with 2 mb ram. I was 7 and I learned the dos commands when I was 8. Prince of persia was one of the games I playes.


----------



## tedman

My first Desktop PC was in 1997:

Pentium 166Mhz MMX
32MB RAM
S3 Graphics Card 2MB
2GB Hard Drive









It also had a turbo button! Wooooooo......

**EDIT** My first actual computer was an Amiga 500+ which I mainly only used for games when I was 6.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Mine was a Packard Bell like this one. I think it was 100MHz with 400MB hard drive and maybe 32MB or 64MB RAM lol. Wow... I remember playing Duke 3D on this. Same mouse and all.


----------



## bigjee

Custom PC:

celeron 400 mhz
(I remember the Pentium 3 had just launched and was the new fad)


----------



## Pandaga

I don't even remember, I was 7-8 then...all I remember was that it had black screen and green text


----------



## Stileth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;13619246*
> Atari 800XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the days of BASIC programming line by line...


^^^
Exactly that was my 1st computer







Lot of days playing games over and over..
later 1st PC was 486DX4-120Mhz with 8MB of RAM and 850MB HDD


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13619213*
> 20 years away from retiring, ergo
> 65-20 = 45
> 60-20 = 40, depending on what the retirement age is there. So he was born in 1961 or 1966


hehe.. is this turning into a guess the age of saint thread? LOL retirement is relative to the profession... as a visual artist... retirement is a myth.

Well as far as my birthyear... .how is this for a clue for all you computer history buffs... I was born the same year Complementary Metal-Oxide-Semiconductors (CMOS) were invented (not patented)..

I do find this all very interesting.... just how fast computer technology has come in such a very short time.

*Another interesting processor related question.... 10 bonus points to whoever tells me what computer this was....*

Manufactured by Raytheon Company in 1966
one of the first Integrated Circuit (IC) based computers,
it operated at a whopping 2.048 MHz,
drew 55W of power,
had a 16-bit wordlength,
2048 words RAM (magnetic core memory),
36,864 words ROM (core rope memory),
and weighed in at over 70 lbs.!!










*Amazing things humans, they can do so much with so little..*

Would have been bloody awesome... if someone had listed this baby as one of their first computers..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13619971*
> hehe.. is this turning into a guess the age of saint thread? LOL retirement is relative to the profession... as a visual artist... retirement is a myth.
> 
> Well as far as my birthyear... .how is this for a clue for all you computer history buffs... I was born the same year Complementary Metal-Oxide-Semiconductors (CMOS) were invented (not patented)..
> 
> I do find this all very interesting.... just how fast computer technology has come in such a very short time.
> 
> *Another interesting processor related question.... 10 bonus points to whoever tells me what computer this was....*
> 
> Manufactured by Raytheon Company in 1966
> it operated at a whopping 2.048 MHz,
> drew 55W of power,
> had a 16-bit wordlength,
> 2048 words RAM (magnetic core memory),
> 36,864 words ROM (core rope memory),
> and weighed in at over 70 lbs.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing things humans, they can do so much with so little..*


Only 'PC' I know by Raytheon is the RAYDAC, but that was like 1940/1950's


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

this was my first pc :/ a
Dell Dimension 2400 with 256mb of ram and 64mb of onboard video memory and a 40gb hdd


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


hehe.. is this turning into a guess the age of saint thread? LOL retirement is relative to the profession... as a visual artist... retirement is a myth.

Well as far as my birthyear... .how is this for a clue for all you computer history buffs... I was born the same year Complementary Metalâ€"Oxideâ€"Semiconductors (CMOS) were invented (not patented)..

I do find this all very interesting.... just how fast computer technology has come in such a very short time.

*Another interesting processor related question.... 10 bonus points to whoever tells me what computer this was.... *

Manufactured by Raytheon Company in 1966
one of the first Integrated Circuit (IC) based computers,
it operated at a whopping 2.048 MHz, 
drew 55W of power, 
had a 16-bit wordlength,
2048 words RAM (magnetic core memory),
36,864 words ROM (core rope memory),
and weighed in at over 70 lbs.!!










*Amazing things humans, they can do so much with so little..*

Would have been bloody awesome... if someone had listed this baby as one of their first computers..


I WIN
The image url made it easy.


----------



## Code-Red

Atari 800. Played lots of Montezumas Revenge on it.


----------



## bad_eyes

I can't find a pic as to what my first PC was, I remember though... it was my fathers Compaq Laptop, a 25Mhz like 16mb of ram, and nothing but black and white... I played Wolfenstein 3D on that thing till I broke the trackball he had bought


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Intel i486 SX


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Commodore 64


----------



## drBlahMan

Commodore 64


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I had an Apple II C+ back in the day. That thing didn't even have a hard drive! My first PC was a 386 DX 33MHz with a 120MB HDD and 8MB of RAM! I remember playing SimAnt on Windows 3.1 and thinking it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don;13628412*
> Intel i486 SX


Haha, SX used to stand for "Sucks!"


----------



## Sophath

had an intel Celeron 600 mhz
64 MB Ram
i think it was a radeon 6400 or something like that
10 GB HDD


----------



## jprovido

mine was a pentium 166mhz.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13619460*
> Mine was a Packard Bell like this one. I think it was 100MHz with 400MB hard drive and maybe 32MB or 64MB RAM lol. Wow... I remember playing Duke 3D on this. Same mouse and all.


That reminds me, now that you mention it, I think the tower our family (my father and I) first had before the Compaq may have been Packard Bell. I know it's vague, and I might not even identify it if I saw it, but a White tower (not desktop) Packard Bell PC from what I'm guessing was the mid 1990s (as it had Windows 95, unless the original owner added it) was probably my first PC.


----------



## tw33k

1985. Amstrad CPC464. 1MHz Zilog Z80A processor. 64kB RAM (I upgraded to 576!) Cassette tape drive. Green screen.
My life as a pirate began back then when I discovered I could make copies of games on blank tapes and share with my friend who also had an Amstrad.


----------



## willdearborn

My first computer was a Texas Instruments TI 99/4a

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A


----------



## HaVoK C89

I don't remember my first....but I do remember my second which was about the same. This was before I knew the ins and outs of a computer lol. But I remember it had like a 1.2gig processor, 512 ram, integrated graphics I believe. It was an old school HP lol.


----------



## SigmaGT

wow....my first one was back in 2000
it was a custom build Athlon K7 550Mhz 128MB RAM Gigabyte Motherboard and Diamond Viper II VGA
I still remember it very well since it was my uncle who built it for me and I kept bugging him about every part and piece of it since at that time I really didn't understand a thing about computers and still don't yet =)


----------



## grishkathefool

I was just reading a thread about a new keyboard and they were talking about the Enter key being strange. That made me recall the Enter key on the device I learned to type on. I thought I would share a picture of it with ya'll, as this device is what I progressed to PC's from.


----------



## Sym_

my first pc was a compaq

specs were...

pentium 3 733 mhz
ram: 64 mb
16gb HDD (i think)

can't remember much else

heres a pic










ah...the memories

surprisingly, i was able to run mario 64 on project 64 emulator with no problems...every other game ran like **** though

forgot to mention...this thing came with windows ME...omg what a mess that OS was


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sym_;13676432*
> my first pc was a compaq
> 
> specs were...
> 
> pentium 3 733 mhz
> ram: 64 mb
> 16gb HDD (i think)
> 
> can't remember much else
> 
> heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah...the memories
> 
> surprisingly, i was able to run mario 64 on project 64 emulator with no problems...every other game ran like **** though
> 
> forgot to mention...this thing came with windows ME...omg what a mess that OS was


LOL I used to play Starcraft on that exact system. Yep, it did have ME and it was horrible. Blue screens guaranteed every few hours even during standard use.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4;13418993*
> Atari ST. What a wonderful computer. It is in storage at my folks house, but now I want to bring it out


If this is considered a PC then it's the same for me.
I got the value 520 ST.
Pacman 3 and Double Dragon II FTW.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13622611*
> I WIN
> The image url made it easy.


Nice job.. (hehe.. didn't do a very good job at concealing that did I...


----------



## 8800Gamer

Dell Dimension P90 Pentium 90MHz Computer Tower
First pc before 2002, was a Dell 90mhz pc!! LOL

Then I got a amd xp 1700+ and a geforce 2 mx back in 2002 up until 2007 when I built my own computer.

http://www.recycledgoods.com/product...ter-Tower.html


----------



## SerenityKill3r




----------



## Xyphyr

We got one of these in like 95, was our first computer. Played mostly Mechwarrior on this beast.


----------



## Sym_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


LOL I used to play Starcraft on that exact system. Yep, it did have ME and it was horrible. Blue screens guaranteed every few hours even during standard use.


wow it handled starcraft?

thats crazy lol

you gotta admit though the pinball game it came with was pretty awesome lol


----------



## Jesse^_^

My First was a Celeron D 2.66ghz thingy.. Back in 05
160GB HDD
1.5GB RAM DDR? 512Mb+1GB
512Mb FX5900

Played Ford Racing 3, All the GTR Series, and my Fav Juiced ^_^

It got replaced at the start of 09 With my Current sig, but with a 9600GT, POS 400w Generic PSU and Stock HSF.


----------



## fraudbrand

Im so glad Im not the only one that started out on Atari PC's


















Man I miss programming in BASIC and playing Choplifter


----------



## Viridian

It was a no-name PC with a Pentium 100MHz, which I OC'd to 166MHz, an S3 Trio 1MB graphics processor, 16MB RAM and a Sound Blaster 64 AWE (still good today, technically). It ran Windows 95, then Win98, then Win98SE before being retired completely. My first game was Acclaim's/System 3's Constructor and I entered into my foray that is the awkwardness of computers straight away and the game would only run on 32MB of RAM









If only getting games to work was that easy these days!


----------



## Roguebomber

don't know if they count i had a Vic 20 commodore 16+4 and commadore 64 all in a short period of time


----------



## Frazz

Some old AMD Sempron 900mhz
256MB DDR1 400 Mhz RAM
Integrated Graphics.

It ran horribly on XP. To be honest I was still using a single core Sempron 1.2ghz and an agp FX 5200 up until 2007


----------



## Nepythys

I think it was 7 years ago or something, can't really remember.
AMD Sempron 1.8 GHz
512MB DDR1 RAM
Radeon 1900+ Pro
Changed to nVidia FX 5200 later.


----------



## Concorde105

A Macintosh II

Then a computer or two that I can't remember, and then a no-name PC with an 800 MHz Duron and 256 (128?) megs of RAM.

I'm still using its case for my current rig.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Pentium II 450 Mhz slot load with a monster 13 Gig HD and a 8MB 3D Rage Pro with expandable memory up to 16MB ....

It was a beast, threw a GeForce 256 in it and it it ran the Origional UT flawless


----------



## BearStyle

Compaq Descpro








Pentium 2 400mhz 512kb
128mb Pc100 ram
Integrated Ati 4mb
6gb Hdd Maxtor

I was a really ****ttty comp.


----------



## InerTia*

lol My first PC was a custom computer made out of two Vanguard computers (consisted of ASUS boards/Intel boards/Pentium2/Pentium 3) and one no name windows 2000 computers.

Custom painted case with 5 80mm fans








ASUS Motherboard
800MHz Pentium 3
Nvidia GeForce 4 64mb
768mb PC100 memory
230w PSU 20pin
25GB HDD

IT WAS A SPEED MACHINE ON XP.


----------



## Darkknight512

400 Mhz Celeron
192 Mb of Ram
Integrated Intel Video 4 Mb
20 GB HDD

Windows Xp Pro


----------



## Liighthead

1st computer.. uhhh cele laptop 1.6ghz ( only wat 6 years ago? 7 maby lol )
then s478 desktop 2.8ghz dual core with a agp 9550 (? i think )

then e7400 + 9800gt
then it died so got a 9400gt. ( still got both )
then upgraded gpu to my gtx 460.
and then got a q6600 lol.

as well as about 40+ other dam computers in the mean time. they was my main rig at the time









btw nice idear op


----------



## chemicalfan

Amstrad (of some kind) 8086 thing, circa 1990. No HDD (although we later added a 42mb Seagate that sounded like nails on a blackboard), 5.25" FDD only. 640k of RAM, so lots of playing around getting enough free RAM to run games. First notable game that I remember playing (besides stupid word games) was Captain Comic

I too miss the BASIC programming days, things were a lot simpler back then!


----------



## dasparx

Old compaq contura 3/25 , upgraded the HDD and i ran win95 on it. greyscale screen.


----------



## tout

TRS-80 Color Computer 2 was my first PC. I learned basic language from the books that came with it when I was 12 years old. My mom bought it for me for $300.


----------



## ph10m

Got my own desktop computer at about 9-10(which was just a set up computer from about 1998/99), before that I was playing hangman(!!!) on my mums (first released) macintosh, that's all I remember.

I had some old mobo laying around, might've been from that computer, but trashed it, who would need something like that anyway.

Seems like the second pc I got was in 2000, found a motherboard laying around, msi k7t pro. 6 pci slots, thats beastly!


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

Got mine second hand in about 2002... yes. I was 7 years old.

Intel Pentium III 800MHz
192MB DDR RAM
NVidia 64MB Graphics Card ( Can't remember model, had Hardware T&L though )
20GB IDE HDD ( Seagate Momentus Probably)
Don't know the motherboard at all, it was brown though.
300W Power Supply I think

Custom built by my uncle who doesn't know anything about PCs, was really good for a 7 year old though. Played Far Cry fairly well.

First custom built PC is the one in my signature. Parents wouldn't even trust me to spend much money on something I built until a year ago.


----------



## SaintC

Niiice. Ya being young has both nice advantages and hefty disadvantages..:-( Funny, as we get older, we can finally afford awesome toys, but lack the health to really enjoy them anymore..LOL

Times sure have changed... My 10 year old nephew is building his first rig now!! I swear the boy can key faster than a secretary on his fathers pc, not to mention the innate ability to find all kinds of game cheat codes and viruses on the web. He is going for a mid sized gaming rig of course, and is working hard to save up the cash.

We are going to supervise and help only when necessary and let him do it himself. So if he were to respond to a thread of this nature in the future, he can say he built his first computer himself.

Will definitely post pics of the process and end result..

How cool is that?


----------



## dimwit13

first one i owned was a 386 or something. (it was given to me)
the first one i bought, brand new, was a pentium 2 400 ( the 450 was the fastest at the time), 128mb ram, 10gig hdd-i still have the receipt from 98.
with the 19" monitor, it was $1800 +/-

-dimwit-


----------



## Tiger S.

TI-99 when I was 11 years old. I even had my younger bro typing code into this thing when he was 7.
Cassette tape hard drive,
16k ram 24k rom.. that was a BIG deal then








192x256 16 color.. AA wasn't even invented.
300 baud modem
OS: ROM basic.
No mouse, but it had a Joystick port









For me, this was the first piece of hardware that had that addicting new computer smell. Hooked since.


----------



## TwiggLe

AMD 266
like 3 huge Scuzzy hard drives that totaled like 5gigs...


----------



## skmanu

My first PC was... this one, Christmas 1982, I was 7 years old...
CPU : 6803P @0.89 MHz
Ram : 4 Ko
Rom : 8 Ko (Microsoft BASIC)
Vidéo : Texte :32x16 en 8 couleurs
Gfx : 64x32 en 8 couleurs
Sound : 1 voie 5 octaves
Price : 1 195 Frs/315 Euros


----------



## Tiger S.

I am still having a hard time wrapping my head around 192x256 16 color video in 1981. That's smaller than my avatar. Or this one..


----------



## k32c

Pentium 166 mmx, hdd 1.7gb, ram 16 mb simm, video 4 mb, cd-rom 4x and some old sound blaster. Those were the days back in late 90's was kinda pissed off cuz couldnt run FF7 without lags ehh ^^.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;13758548*
> I am still having a hard time wrapping my head around 192x256 16 color video in 1981. That's smaller than my avatar. Or this one..


Lol,

But it had a Microsoft Basic! I learned with that "thing"!

And then Amstrad CPC6128=>Amiga500=>15 years blank computer space=>PC/Mac


----------



## Kahbrohn

Now do not be jealous guys... I was lucky. I had the whopping 2 x 8.5" disk drives. yes... "disk drives". none of this HDD or SDD crap you kids enjoy today. this was when a computer was a real man's toy! Oh and... well... at about 25 pounds, portable????










Estimated cost was about $2,400 at the time (1984-85)
And just how serious was this thing? The famed writer Arthur C. Clarke owned one.


----------



## EdSpfld73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;13758472*
> TI-99 when I was 11 years old. I even had my younger bro typing code into this thing when he was 7.
> Cassette tape hard drive,
> 16k ram 24k rom.. that was a BIG deal then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 192x256 16 color.. AA wasn't even invented.
> 300 baud modem
> OS: ROM basic.
> No mouse, but it had a Joystick port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this was the first piece of hardware that had that addicting new computer smell. Hooked since.


I had the samething this was allso my first lol.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;13422625*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was like $600 at the time. 2.53Ghz Celery, integrated Intel graphics and 256MB of 333Mhz RAM.
> 
> BF 1942/Vietnam, SW Battlefront... those were the days


We have the exact same PC for my parents' PC, except it came with the nVidia 7500 Lame Edition.

it had intel VIIV stickers and vista stickers instead though, but the case is identical, small world eh


----------



## admflameberg

The First comp i used was either a amgia or commadore i dont remember when tho. But My first actual computer was a Tandy comp. I remember the screen being in Brown and black as the colors. I think I was 6 at the time but I dont remember.


----------



## t00sl0w

i had one of these when i was like 4-5, ibm pc convertable.
my grandfather was a regional tech manager for ibm so he had crap like this all over the place.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;13758795*
> i had one of these when i was like 4-5, ibm pc convertable.
> my grandfather was a regional tech manager for ibm so he had crap like this all over the place.


The worlds first laptop.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg;13758783*
> The First comp i used was either a amgia or commadore i dont remember when tho. But My first actual computer was a Tandy comp. I remember the screen being in Brown and black as the colors. I think I was 6 at the time but I dont remember.


Well, that's exactly the same as the Alice (few posts earlier) that I got when I was 7 years old!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;13758472*
> TI-99 when I was 11 years old. I even had my younger bro typing code into this thing when he was 7.
> Cassette tape hard drive,
> 16k ram 24k rom.. that was a BIG deal then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 192x256 16 color.. AA wasn't even invented.
> 300 baud modem
> OS: ROM basic.
> No mouse, but it had a Joystick port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this was the first piece of hardware that had that addicting new computer smell. Hooked since.


I laughed when you mentioned AA. TI-99/4A was my first computer too unless you count small Casio programmables. Tunnels of Doom loading on cassette, good times.

TI-99/4A Fun Facts:
1 - One of the 'enhancements' was use of lowercase letters which were just smaller versions of the upper case letters.
2 - Bill Cosby was the spokesman.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;13758865*
> I laughed when you mentioned AA. TI-99/4A was my first computer too unless you count small Casio programmables. Tunnels of Doom loading on cassette, good times.
> 
> TI-99/4A Fun Facts:
> 1 - One of the 'enhancements' was use of lowercase letters which were just smaller versions of the upper case letters.
> 2 - Bill Cosby was the spokesman.


Zork I, II, III were the coolest cassette games ever. Each of which are probably smaller then a text message.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD;13418588*
> Mine was an old Gateway. I don't know anything about it. I'll try to find it and post it.
> 
> Edit: Found it! It was a Gateway Essential 450.


LOL, Factory PC's. My first ever PC Was a HP Pavilion, A Celeron 800Mhz Processor and 128MB Of PC100 RAM, W/ a 40GB IDE HD and Windows ME.

By the Way man, I'm only fourteen, LOL - You've got a really nice system, But I'm sure you have a Job. xD


----------



## Deluxe

Amstrad Mega PC.
It had a built-in Sega Megadrive/Genesis, something pretty unique, shame I sold it for peanuts.

The first PC I built myself was a Celeron 266, 2 gb hdd, 64 mb ram, SiS vga, Voodoo 1.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;13758950*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amstrad Mega PC.
> It had a built-in Sega Megadrive/Genesis, something pretty unique, shame I sold it for peanuts.


Oh man, a PC Like that would still keep me entertained, for a bit, LOL.


----------



## Smoblikat

I first had a compaq presario 5000:








Im still using the keyboard in my current rig.
I then later upgraded to a dell optiplex G270 or somthing like that, popped in 256mb more RAM and an X1300 PCI and i played Gmod and zombie panic source.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;13758994*
> I first had a compaq presario 5000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still using the keyboard in my current rig.
> I then later upgraded to a dell optiplex G270 or somthing like that, popped in 256mb more RAM and an X1300 PCI and i played Gmod and zombie panic source.


Smoblikat,lol.I was using the same compaq 10 years and I am still using the keyboard from it as well.Does your keyboard have the "smart card terminal" on the right side of the keyboard also? I never had any idea what it did.


----------



## h2on0

Epson QX-10. I think I had an amber monitor and eventually got a hayes 1200 baud modem. God I loved this thing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epson_QX-10


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd;13428904*
> oh and it had a turbo button which goes to 666 if i press it xD


Haha, the infamous Turbo Button. My second IBM had one of those. Went a blazin 66 MHz!

And it had a monitor with 4 colors! (my newest monitor can do over a billion)


----------



## XanderDylan

I don't remember my first desktop I've had too many but I remember my first laptop I got for 10$ at a garage sale. Compaq Armada with 133MHz Pentium CPU, and 32mb of RAM. I think a 3GB HDD as well. Yeah. Blazing fast.


----------



## Jim McNasty

My first rig was an old cad/cam machine rescued from my dads company about 17 years ago, cant remember the name or make but i know it had a 500mb hard drive that sounded like a B52 spooling up, it had a Cyrix 66Mhz cpu with a turbo button that would make it overheat quite badly.

Ahhh, those were the days, i even had a dot matrix printer i was _that_ hardcore.


----------



## davista111

Wow. my first computer was..hmm I was 12 and I got a P4 3.0ghz on an msi board, with ati 9800 se 256mb graphics card and 512mb ram. That was a good pc back in its day







cost my parents around £800 haha


----------



## Jim McNasty

Jesus that's made me feel seriously old!

I remember the first rig i built from scratch had a Pentium II Celeron which had the fiendish clock speed of 666Mhz.
Who here remembers the Creative DXR 2 dvd decoder card, eeeshh, a clunking beast of a pci card just to watch DVD's.....*shudder


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

pent 3 1ghz
voodoo3 2000 unlocked to a 3000
256mb of pc 100 ram
24x cd-rw driver
floppy driver
20gb hd
same case the v6k was showcased in
sound blaster 128

here is the oldest pic I can find


----------



## Jim McNasty

Heres some parts i have kicking around in my loft, from days gone by....kinda sad that they just sit in a box doing nothing when they used to be my pride and joy....*sob










Hells yeah, Zip and Jazz drive, a whopping 100Mb per disk!!




























This thread made me feel all nostalgic, i might try and fire up that old board and see how fast i can overclock it, i suppose it doesnt matter if it dies in the process lol


----------



## aerieth

This thread is making me feel misty eyed. God, a Zip drive? Just epic all around.


----------



## gsa700

Well I used Apple II's and the old Commodores with the cassette tape drives while I was in school, but the first computer that was actually MINE was an IBM AT that I got for free back in 92-93. It had the 20 Megabyte HDD option too.

I found this picture on the net:


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan;13759053*
> Smoblikat,lol.I was using the same compaq 10 years and I am still using the keyboard from it as well.Does your keyboard have the "smart card terminal" on the right side of the keyboard also? I never had any idea what it did.


No it doesnt, but thats cool that were using the sme old KB from the same old comp.


----------



## Blaze051806

my first pc..










ohhhh yeahhhhh look at the beast!









dont know all the specs when i got it i was 13 and knew nothing of computers lol

Intel Celeron 1.6Ghz Single Core
256Mb ram
60GB Hard drive
CD Reader
Geforce 4 ( had to put that card in to play diablo !!







)

- 2nd pc -

Dell XPS 600
Intel Pentium D 920 3Ghz dual core
2GB Ram
Dvd burner
Geforce 7600GS > Geforce 8600 GT

after that i started building my own


----------



## aerieth

That is sexy. Almost as sexy as my Macintosh II, may it rest in peace.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

It met its doom when it was struck by lightning


----------



## Jim McNasty

You gotta love the idiosyncratic nature of PC company's back in the day, shipping computers with windows xp.....windows xp's minimum requirements of memory is 256mb.
So they'd ship a pc with that 256 meg or ram in it, then fit it with inboard graphics that shares the memory which took 16/32/64 meg away from the 256......effectively they were shipping computers with hardware below the minimum requirements for the operating system that ran it......stupid!


----------



## legoman786

Mine was a white box that my dad had built, then gave to me when he upgraded.

I know 10000000000000000000000000000000000000% for sure that I can't find a pic of the case, but I vaguely remember the specs.

PII 200mhz
32MB (was it 16MB?) SDRAM
Some display adapter
4GB HDD

It played Command and Conquer with no problems, so I was happy.


----------



## Jim McNasty

200Mhz??! How did you cope with the sheer speed of that


----------



## Fuell

Hm.. I remember getting an old 133mhz comp when I was younger. Some old Dr. threw out a PC so I snagged it. It didn't work but I figured I could so something with it. By luck another 2 old PC's were thrown out within a week and somehow, without a clue what anything was, I got it to work! (there was different types of ram? Compatibility? what? I just thought if it fit, it worked!).

133mhz, 700mb HDD, 32mb ram, floppy, no CD Drive or Sound... But I loved that thing. I remember having to clean my HDD whenever I downloaded a very low quality movie, watch it and delete, cause it took up my whole HDD.

Used that for a few years before getting a free PII 500mhz with 2GB HDD and 64mb ram. Then got my hands on a Netvista 2257-72u which I learned a lot about computers from upgrading it for many years. That one saw about 5 Socket 370 CPU's about 20 combinations of ram and various sub 8mb GPU's









I just miss the days when fixing my computer was as easy as kicking it 4 or 5times till it booted... "I wish that I knew what I know now, when I was younger..."


----------



## von rottes

First computer that became mine was a...cheap-o build (ultra-815 case)
Celeron 1.1ghz(PGA370) I upgraded it from 256-1gb pc-133, got it the year XP came out.

in 2006 i think I over clocked it to 1.6ghz with HORRIBLE instability only stable speed was like 1.2ghz wihtout sound...But I did not know what I was going back then
and it STILL WORKS to this day! other then the fact one pin broke off the cpu and now it has a 633mhz Celeron


----------



## TheJack

I found a generic pic, we had one just like this at my grandparents house and I used to play some game with aliens in trashcans...if my memory serves correct. Does anyone else remember this game or the name of it?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty;13760336*
> You gotta love the idiosyncratic nature of PC company's back in the day, shipping computers with windows xp.....windows xp's minimum requirements of memory is 256mb.
> So they'd ship a pc with that 256 meg or ram in it, then fit it with inboard graphics that shares the memory which took 16/32/64 meg away from the 256......effectively they were shipping computers with hardware below the minimum requirements for the operating system that ran it......stupid!


XP and "back in the day" do not belong together. Most users here were around PCs WAY before XP.

For me it was a Pentium 33Mhz with 2MB(I think) of ram. Been a long time since then.


----------



## DraganUS

Commodore Amiga 500, still have it. Like new, and still have some games for it.


----------



## philhalo66

my absolute first one ever was this









specs were
*128MB ram which i upgraded to 256
11GB quantum Fireball HDD
Pentium III 733MHz no idea what socket
ATi Rage 128 Pro 16MB which i upgraded to 3DFX Voodoo 3 TV 64MB then upgraded to Radeon all-in-wonder 7500*


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13761624*
> my absolute first one ever was this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs were
> *128MB ram which i upgraded to 256
> 11GB quantum Fireball HDD
> Pentium III 733MHz no idea what socket
> ATi Rage 128 Pro 16MB which i upgraded to 3DFX Voodoo 3 TV 64MB then upgraded to Radeon all-in-wonder 7500*


That cpu was made in SLOT form not socket.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;13761653*
> That cpu was made in SLOT form not socket.


no it was definitely in a socket i got the MOBO downstairs and it has some sort fo a socket not the old Pentium 2 slot it kinda looks like either a socket 370 or a socket A.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

It's in my signature.

Coleco Adam.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;13761653*
> That cpu was made in SLOT form not socket.


not all of the pent 3 wore slots

soket 370 has these
Intel Pentium III Coppermine (FC-PGA, 500-1133 MHz, 1.6-1.75 V)
Intel Pentium III Tualatin (FC-PGA2, 1000-1400 MHz, 1.45-1.5 V)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_370
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13761670*
> no it was definitely in a socket i got the MOBO downstairs and it has some sort fo a socket not the old Pentium 2 slot it kinda looks like either a socket 370 or a socket A.


socket A if amd cpu's
it's probably socket 370


----------



## Jim McNasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;13761532*
> XP and "back in the day" do not belong together. Most users here were around PCs WAY before XP.
> 
> For me it was a Pentium 33Mhz with 2MB(I think) of ram. Been a long time since then.


Well i had a Cyrix (i think it was called that) 66Mhz and 16 Meg or ram, i originally started with windows 3.1 and then after i took it apart and destroyed the psu, i spent my pocket money on getting the fella in out computer shop to up me to windows 95......rock and roll my friend, rock and roll


----------



## Konkistadori

It was something like that

With 66mhz or 33mhz prosessor







.. and it has 256mb hdd and im not sure how much ram did it have.. I was like 4-5 when i used it







... Win 3.1









C:/Win

C:/keen ( great game







)

Played also Wolfenstein 3d  it was scary game back then passed first level tough..

Warcraft 2 worked on it too


----------



## SpykeZ

the computer on the right.

AMD K6-2 500MHZ with trident blade 3d and 128MB of memory lolz


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13761670*
> no it was definitely in a socket i got the MOBO downstairs and it has some sort fo a socket not the old Pentium 2 slot it kinda looks like either a socket 370 or a socket A.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13761715*
> not all of the pent 3 wore slots
> 
> soket 370 has these
> Intel Pentium III Coppermine (FC-PGA, 500-1133 MHz, 1.6-1.75 V)
> Intel Pentium III Tualatin (FC-PGA2, 1000-1400 MHz, 1.45-1.5 V)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_370
> 
> socket A if amd cpu's
> it's probably socket 370


Yea I am aware some were slot and socket, I was taking a guess that his was slot because he said he didnt know the socket. I had a PIII 667 slot and still have it around here as a keepsake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty;13761732*
> Well i had a Cyrix (i think it was called that) 66Mhz and 16 Meg or ram, i originally started with windows 3.1 and then after i took it apart and destroyed the psu, i spent my pocket money on getting the fella in out computer shop to up me to windows 95......rock and roll my friend, rock and roll


Haha nice. Windows 95, I still have the 95 and 98 retail discs around here somewhere. Remember how much ram used to cost? People complain about a 2GB chip costing 50 bucks, please, that is chump change for ram lol.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Nice, look at that beast! 
Thats quite similar to my first rig, although mine had a turbo button which added 10mhz to the core speed....it also made it overheat after about 10 mins so it was utterly pointless!
Doom, Blood 2, Duke Nukem, red alert.....ah the memories!


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


Nice, look at that beast! 
Thats quite similar to my first rig, although mine had a turbo button which added 10mhz to the core speed....it also made it overheat after about 10 mins so it was utterly pointless!
Doom, Blood 2, Duke Nukem, red alert.....ah the memories!


Sounds like my game lineup back then as well.







Except I 'upgraded' to a 133MHz cpu and 8MB ram for those games.


----------



## Jim McNasty

[/QUOTE]Haha nice. Windows 95, I still have the 95 and 98 retail discs around here somewhere. Remember how much ram used to cost? People complain about a 2GB chip costing 50 bucks, please, that is chump change for ram lol.[/QUOTE]

I paid nearly Â£200 for one of the first CD burners when they first came out, back when only one in ten discs would finish successfully!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



I paid nearly Â£200 for one of the first CD burners when they first came out, back when only one in ten discs would finish successfully!


lol
you burn at the lowest speed
my old burner did not do that 
and it was like a 1999 model or something


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


Haha nice. Windows 95, I still have the 95 and 98 retail discs around here somewhere. Remember how much ram used to cost? People complain about a 2GB chip costing 50 bucks, please, that is chump change for ram lol.

I paid nearly Â£200 for one of the first CD burners when they first came out, back when only one in ten discs would finish successfully!


Oh I know!!! You try and burn at 4x and it would fail, so you had to burn at 2x which means burning a single CD took 35-40 minutes. I remember paying $60 for a 36X CD *reader*. And that was a big daddy at the time.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Sounds like my game lineup back then as well.







Except I 'upgraded' to a 133MHz cpu and 8MB ram for those games.










8 Meg?!
Heck with a 133Mhz cpu you might even be able to play an mp3.....although it'd max your rig out like a prime95 test, but it'll do it!!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Oh I know!!! You try and burn at 4x and it would fail, so you had to burn at 2x which means burning a single CD took 35-40 minutes. I remember paying $60 for a 36X CD *reader*. And that was a big daddy at the time.


well if I recall my burner was 350$ new back in 1999 (got it in late 2004 used)
tough to recall the model I know it was 24x


----------



## Jim McNasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Oh I know!!! You try and burn at 4x and it would fail, so you had to burn at 2x which means burning a single CD took 35-40 minutes. I remember paying $60 for a 36X CD *reader*. And that was a big daddy at the time.


I remember trying to impress a girl at school by burning her a mix CD, took me all day and in the end i had to shrink it to 3 songs because i had 1 disc left and i wanted to make sure it worked!

After all that, she still thought i was a creepy weirdo........not much has changed in that department lol!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


8 Meg?!
Heck with a 133Mhz cpu you might even be able to play an mp3.....although it'd max your rig out like a prime95 test, but it'll do it!!


my old dos rig can play dvd's fine

dose not look good but they play


----------



## Jim McNasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


my old dos rig can play dvd's fine

dose not look good but they play


I wasnt so lucky, i had to spend an obscene amount of money on a creative DXR 2 decoder card and DVD drive package, i posted a pic of it a few pages back. Sadly i threw the dvd drive away when it packed up. 
I had 2 voodo's linked at one point so i had a frankly massive 12meg of video ram, it was a beast!!


----------



## MIKEVALL

This was my first pc.

Compaq presario 
1. AMD K6-2 350 MHZ ,with 3DNow! technology and 512KB L2 Pipeline Burst Cache

2. 32 MB of SyncDRAM shared memory architecture, with 4 MB of dedicated video memory.

3. 2X AGP Graphics with Direct3D

4. 4.0 GB - Standard HDD- ATA-33

Many hrs playing Diablo 2 , lords of the realm, commandos, age of empires, war craft .


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I remember long ago playing things on an 8 inch....

.... floppy disk









Oh memories, I miss the carefree days, playing Q-bert on an old IBM DOS computer...


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


I remember trying to impress a girl at school by burning her a mix CD, took me all day and in the end i had to shrink it to 3 songs because i had 1 disc left and i wanted to make sure it worked!

After all that, she still thought i was a creepy weirdo........not much has changed in that department lol!


HAHA nice!







They never understand us... =*(


----------



## coldroll

I remember my very first PC it was a crappy emchines computer because back then 
I didn't know very much about computers. It had an Amd semphron possessor 1.9ghz, Nvidia BFG 6200 GPU, 512mb ddr ram, and a 10inch 4:3 monitor.


----------



## avattz

My first PC would be a Macintosh LC back when I was in the 3th grade (1995-1996?). Picked it up from my elementary school's spring cleaning. I had no clue on how or what computers were back then but we were free to pick up the stuff (and there was tons of it like a junk yard). I remember carrying a monitor by myself to my house and wondering why it didn't work, I looked at the "extra" cable (VGA plug) and then thought that I was missing something, the next day I picked up the actual computer, a Macintosh LC, and my life changed forever...


----------



## Sheza

Mine was an old Pentium 2 that was chucked out from my Dad's work place.


----------



## valvegamer

1st was an old acer in 1997 16mb ram 6gig hd 233mhz proccessor then i put a voodoo3 3000 16mb card in it. Ran all the classics great 
19 inch samsung monotor to all fro like 2000.00 it was badass at the time lol.

I know it was a amd proccessor just not sure what it was called dose a k7 sound right ?


----------



## Modz

Man its been so long, but it played the **** out of oregon trail deluxe!


----------



## xira

HP Pentium MMX 133MHz 32mb RAM, 4gb hard drive. Windows 95


----------



## Jim McNasty

I think all of us can agree that no matter how we got these first old crusty hand me downs, etc 
No matter how you first got that "spark" of intrigue and fascination, it's quite moving that these machines that now either reside in our lofts or in some sad cases, a landfill.....they changed all our lives probably much more than we realize.
I just wish i'd looked after my first rig a bit better so I'd still have it today


----------



## GoneTomorrow

My first was an Amstrad PC with an Intel 8086 CPU and 640k of RAM. That was a family computer. The first I personally owned was a custom built with an original Pentium CPU (90mhz), 8 MB RAM, SoundBlaster 16, single speed CD-ROM drive, and I forget the GPU. It had a Sony 14" CRT monitor. I used play XCOM and Ascendancy on it!









EDIT: forgot the OS! I ran DOS 6.0 and Windows 3.1


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

my first pc was a hp compaq laptop with 128mb of ram and an intel p3 733mhz cpu and a 20gb hard drive. unlike most people who get a comp with windows or mac on it, because it was bought from some friend of my fathers who used to build pc's on the depot my dad worked at (defense supply center columbus) in ohio it had ubuntu 5 on it. unfortunately i had to learn it all on my own cuz my dad didnt know the difference between operating systems (he hates computers) so i spent alot of time at the library learning. not an amazing start nore did i have super ancient hardware but thats were i started and im glad i learned the way i did.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*









and it has 256mb hdd and im not sure how much ram did it have.. I was like 4-5 when i used it







... Win 3.1










1988 a 256 MB hard disk would run you $1500 to $2000 and was the size of small lunch pale.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modz*


Man its been so long, but it played the **** out of oregon trail deluxe!


OMG YES orgeon trail!!! Played that game a lot lol. "Dan has died due to malaria" ROFL!!!


----------



## PcKiller

My was the same as the OP's pic, except my was a compac pc.


----------



## FiX

1st pc: Some laptop - single core, slow speed (< 800mhz) 128mb ram I think (may have been 256), 8gb HD, Windows 98 SE


----------



## LiNERROR

custom, IBM 8088 XT in a convertible case, 2 320kb FDD, 2 20GB seagate hard drives, 1 10MB "hard card", 2 2400 baud modems... 256kb of ram, hercules monochrome card and display.

IBM flip top "convertible" chassis...


----------



## harishgayatri

I rebuilt my uncle's Celeron Tulatin.
Specs:
Celeron 1.1Ghz
Zebronics 810E
2x256MB SD RAM
Maxtor Diamond Max 21 160GB IDE
nVidia FX5200 PCI 128 MB card
PCI ethernet card
PCI USB 2.0 card
OS: Windows 7 Home Basic SP1 x86 (I won this on a contest on a blog)

It runs better than XP.

I'll post screens if there is a request.


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harishgayatri;13765714*
> I rebuilt my uncle's Celeron Tulatin.
> Specs:
> Celeron 1.1Ghz
> Zebronics 810E
> 2x256MB SD RAM
> Maxtor Diamond Max 21 160GB IDE
> nVidia FX5200 PCI 128 MB card
> PCI ethernet card
> PCI USB 2.0 card
> OS: Windows 7 Home Basic SP1 x86 (I won this on a contest on a blog)
> 
> It runs better than XP.
> 
> I'll post screens if there is a request.


wow... so i can run W7 on my old p4 ? .. cool
PICS!


----------



## harishgayatri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd;13765782*
> wow... so i can run W7 on my old p4 ? .. cool
> PICS!


Sure.

Here it is.


----------



## David83

Hundai Super 16V. I got it on 1989.
It is exactly like in the image below only the monitor was a yellow monochrome 640x480. I had the older version..
I learned programming on that one.. GW-BASIC (Loved it..) .. also played historical games on it like..
Double Dragon 2, Bubble Bobble, Prince Of Persia, Shinobi, PacMan, Karateka, Barbarian, Grand Prix, WWF.. mm.. wow.. I can't remember anymore..! 
Amazing days.. I was 4 when I started playing


----------



## Fantasy

hahah WOW good times
my first PC was an IBM with a Pentium I Processor, my dad bought it for in 1999 i was 7 back then the resone he bought me a PC is because i kept destroying his 5 PC in his clinic







he got fed up and got me one, after a month i went back to destroy his 5 PC







LOOL
i remember going into Windows folder and opening every pretty Icon there so i could see what does it do







hahaha good times
sometime i would delete the HDD partition and sometimes just format it LOL how i did that ? i have no idea
my first PC specs were:-
CPU 200MHz
RAM 32MB
HDD 2GB
Floppy Drive and CD ROM








built in GPU to the motherboard
Creative sound card and Creative modem.
OS windows 95 then upgrade it to windows 98 then windows ME
i miss 1999


----------



## Enfluenza

Compaq Presario 2262








i got this thing when i was 5!
300Mhz VIA Cyrix MII
4GB HDD
PCI GPU 64MB, Max res was 1280x1024 lol!

it served me well


----------



## MicahMicahMicah

IBM Model 55/sx - [email protected], 2MB ram, 30mb HD, MCA hardware
with an external hayes 2400 baud modem
Same box Linus Torvalds used for writing linux. Really wish I had held onto it, and would have if I had only known.

Packard Bell [email protected], 4MB ram, 120mb HD, MediaVision 16 Soundcard, NEC 2x CD-ROM

After that, self builts. Celeron 300a, PIII-650,AMD 1800XP, AMD 2400XP, P4-2.8E, i7-920 c0, i7-920 d0, i3 540, i7-2600k, i7-950...


----------



## sp4wners

My first computer was Commodore 64







My first real PC was Celeron 533MHz, Riva TNT 16MB etc.


----------



## Kasp1js

Don't really know, but something with a AMD Duron 900Mhz.


----------



## morphus1

That was my first bad boi!


----------



## Bastyn99

Only got my first PC like 6 years ago. Premade, because I was young and impatient. My class teacher actually offered to build one for me, which I now wish he had. Anyway here it is:








AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2.4 GHz CPU
2x512 MB DDR RAM
Radeon X700 SE GPU
Asus A8NE-FM Mobo
2x256 MB HDDs
And some POS PSU that fried itself + my mobo and GPU after a year. Luckily it was covered by the warranty
I actually just got rid of this thing less than a year ago when it finally died for good. Since then Ive build two new ones and plan on a third around christmas.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I'm sad I was born into the PC age so late, seeing what you guys started out with, it's truly epic









Non the less, I have no idea what my 1st PC was, was to young to remeber, remember it running DOS and having windows 3.1, remember playing loads of Duke nukem 2

I think it was upgraded, lol, moved to a:
Pentium I 100MHz
32MB RAM
2GB HDD
don't recall the other specs, had that thing for a long time, even used to play Total Annihilation on it, used to lag like crap, haha

my 1st decent PC was a pre-built AMD Athlone XP 2800+ with 256MB RAM and an FX5200 (Jump from the pentium I to it, was so amazing), this was my training wheels, that PC went through hell and back, taught me more than you could imagine, seeing that I broke way to many times.

Glad I at least grew up in the age of DOS, some true gems from that age (busy replaying syndicate atm







)


----------



## cyclometric

My Dad worked @ the Rand Corporation, and then later, Hughes Aircraft in Electro Optical Data Systems. When I started computer science classes at Berkeley in 1983, he couldn't really help me out with any equipment, but I he did give me a very valuable tip, regarding the simple Fortran programs I wrote and pounded out onto stacks of punchcards. He said once you're done with the stack, before you get up and carry that stack anywhere, take a marker and make a diagonal mark across the top of the stack. Then, should you happen to drop the cards, you will be able to put them in order without too much hassle.

Anyway, I took a break from school and entered again in 1986, and by then he was able to get me a generic IBM XT which ran Dos 2.0 on something like 4 or 6 5.25 floppies. There was no hard drive and I think it had an 8K BIOS which ran MS Basic.

Looked pretty much just like this, but I my monitor was Monochrome Amber, not green.










I used PC-Write, a dot command word processing program, to write my papers, and because my major was French Studies, I had to program a keyboard mapping program to produce accented characters on my Epson Dot Matrix printer. Later on I used WordStar, which was somewhat easier than PC-Write, and then Volkswriter which was pretty great and had native support for entering on screen and printing the full Latin character set.

That was a solid machine. Heaven help you if there was a power outage, though, cuz saving to floppy took time... you could hear the drive head physically moving.  I'm sure if I heard that cranking sound today it'd bring back a flood of memories.


----------



## phaseshift

wish I had a pic of my old rig in 1997, I was 10 years old. I bought kingsized candy bars at Cosco and sold them at school for 1 dollar each. 24 kingsize bars for 10 bucks made a profit of 14 dollars every box. I sold kit kats, snickers, sour belts until I had enough money lol


----------



## Acroma

Pentium 133Mhz Proc...


----------



## Arni90

A computer from before I was born, I think it had a 486 processor...
I remember it was slow, it used several minutes to boot into windows 3.11 and was generally big and heavy.

I have been told my Raven 02 case i have now is lighter...


----------



## duox

my first pc was some large metal thing my dad brought home from work and gave to me, I spent countless hours playing oregon trail , carmen sandiego, and krustys super funhouse. As well as being in aww of chat rooms on whatever internet it was that came before 56k.


----------



## Mactox

My very first pc was big & heavy, only thing I still know about it is that it had a 486 processor. I couldn't read or write yet, but I already learned the necessary dos commands to launch my favorite games from floppy disks









wolfenstein 3D
Commander Keen
Duke Nukem 2
...

ah the good days


----------



## hitoriko

my first comp was a 386 with dos and 3.11 windows it had a cd rom and wolf3d, tiefighter, street rod 2, commander keen series, duke nukem series, stright fighter 2, slipstream 5000, doom, hexen, rise of the triad man i could go on for ever with the amount of games i played on that

my fav was always bubblebobble


----------



## scaz

TRS-80 from Tandy's Radio Shack. It was a ton of money and I remeber saving stuff on cassette tape

Hardware:
The Model I combined the mainboard and keyboard into one unit, in what was to be a common case design trend throughout the 8-bit microcomputer era, although it had a separate power supply unit. It used a Zilog Z80 processor clocked at 1.77 MHz (later models were shipped with a Z80A). The basic model originally shipped with 4 KB of RAM, and later 16 KB.[5]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80

Oh, and it's still around at my parents house.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Acer Aspire
133MHz Pentium
16MB Ram
1.4GB HD


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


wish I had a pic of my old rig in 1997, I was 10 years old. I bought kingsized candy bars at Cosco and sold them at school for 1 dollar each. 24 kingsize bars for 10 bucks made a profit of 14 dollars every box. I sold kit kats, snickers, sour belts until I had enough money lol


Now THAT is awesome!!!


----------



## 168935

I had a 386, bought it for a lot of money, too.
I remember saving up for it with my brother and our mom helped us out. It is kind of hilarious, and amazing at the same time to look at how much computers evolved in such a short time.

I can't wait to grow old, I wonder how cool technology will be.


----------



## samuals

AMD athlon 64 3800+
Solteck board <- what happend to solteck?

its sitting on my desk i dont have a powersuply for it else ide probably do something with it lol


----------



## Shoulin

First was an IBM PCjr
4.77MHz of 8088 goodness!

Next was a IBM PS1 and PS2.

From there went to some computer with a Pentium 2, then to an AMD Athlon 1.2GHz.

Built my first computer with a Athlon XP 1600+ using an ASUS Socket A mobo. Oh how I hated the ridiculous weight requirements for CPU coolers on that socket. Cracked CPU's were the bane of everyone's existence that had to use that socket.


----------



## soldierblue

I had a Mac Performa 640CD, the version with the 486 in it to run DOS and Windows 3.11 (so it had both a 33mhz 040 and a 66mhz 486 in it).

Then I had an iMac with a 333mhz G3. It was orange.

My first self-built PC had a 1.8ghz P4 Northwood and a GF4 4400, that's all I remember, really.


----------



## RAFFY

First computer was a Dell Demension 8400 then after having to 3 of them fail they sent me a Dell XPS 410. Then once i had some money saved up i scrapped some parts from the 410 and build a nice 775 build around a EVGA 680i A1!


----------



## jonnyquest

My first PC was a Compaq D51s
512mb of RAM,Fx5200 GPU,Pentium 4 CPU,CD ROM

I installed a 320gb HDD added another stick of 512mb and added a DVD Rom.
About 3 months ago the Fx5200 blew out then RAM died so I got my sig rig








Funny thing is I'm using that computer now because I sent my 6990 for RMA lol.


----------



## zBusterCB87

My dads was a Comodore 64 when they first came out.
Mine was that, but I never got to even touch the box, nobody would let me...lol

Then it was am IBM Aptiva
200 MHz CPU
2 MB Ram
1 GB HHD split in 3 partitions because of Fat16 File format.
15 Inch CRT screen.
3.5 Inch Floppy
CD Reader upt to like 8x I think, might have been 4X i forgetting...
Windows 95 Version a

I used to always Play and replay Commander Keen Serries on it!









I did use the other 5 & 1/4 floppy only computers in elementry school but they only had math frogger and the only other computer was the new see through apples which were so hard to use...lol

I did (like 2 years ago by now) get windows XP to actually install, boot and lag long enough to click a web to google and shutdown but it was VERY LAGGY & SLOW...lol








vista... haha... good luck on that...lol








I did try it though, wouldn't install and I was to lazy to try...

HUZZA FOR COMPUTERS AND PLAYING WITH THEM!!!









PS: I was always bent on filling the hard drive by copying and re-copying, and i did and the computer froze long time ago and my dad had trouble with lag then....lol








I'm still bent on filling HHD space to this day, I managed to fill 1.5TB and IDK how...lol








I remember the aptiva one day I had like 30 copy and past things running...lol


----------



## langer1972

my first computer was a Commodore 64.


----------



## hat1324

Lol at the iPhone just sitting there mocking it


----------



## Garvani

Amstrad CPC464.. Long live the tape drive! eeeeeeeeek squeeeeeeak crunnnnnnch.. Whats worse is i would sit there for the 30mins it took to load the game.. looking at the bright colours flashing on the screen and that horrendous sound.. and then for it to crash 3/4 of the way through.. oh for a load bar back then, you really had no idea how long you would be waiting.. ahh good times










Found a video of said loading experience.. epic game that one was too!

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvChkOHgDIo


----------



## giganews35

I remember going over to my friends house to play on the Commodore 1541. Oh what great times.










First PC was a Compaq with a Intel Celeron 466Mhz CPU, 128MB of ram, 10GB HD. Running a mint Win 98







It also cost around $2000 USD back when the year was 1999.


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

my sig rig and i'm using it temporarily at the moment.


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

This was my first, played lots of Wheel of Fortune on this beast.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;13931472*
> Amstrad CPC464.. Long live the tape drive! eeeeeeeeek squeeeeeeak crunnnnnnch.. Whats worse is i would sit there for the 30mins it took to load the game.. looking at the bright colours flashing on the screen and that horrendous sound.. and then for it to crash 3/4 of the way through.. oh for a load bar back then, you really had no idea how long you would be waiting.. ahh good times
> Found a video of said loading experience.. epic game that one was too!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvChkOHgDIo


wow, your machine had graphics? I was stuck with text based games. I remember that there was this one really cool game, though, that we played on the Jr. It was a fantasy game that TWO people could play side by side. You split the keyboard in half and the screen was split as well. Geeze, what was that game's name!?!


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Mine was a AM486DX 66Mhz with 4mb RAM, Trident VESA video card with .5mb memory.

Ah I remember the ole girl well. My pops got it for me when I was about 13. I don't know what got into me to open it up and take it apart one night. That machine tough me allot for the five years I held onto it.

This sure have change lol


----------



## Volvo

Socket 478 P4, 2.4GHz, 512MB RAM and a GeForce MX4 440.
It was an Acer cheapie.

Then the GPU blew, and I replaced it with a Rage 128 Pro.
Here's where all the hate for nVidia started.
Moved on to a GeForce 5200 and that died too.

I recently acquired an IBM ThinkPad 380ED.

The current longest lasting rig I own is a Dell Dimension 8200.
Built in 2001, and has been working with all its original parts till now.
Admittedly, real slow and expensive to maintain. 256MB of RDRAM is GRRRRRRRRR, and it's got a 1.8GHz P4. Not sure if that's a 423 but it does seem like a 478 since it can be upgraded to 2.xGHz CPUs.


----------



## allupinya

amd version of this


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allupinya*


amd version of this











The "Never Obsolete" sticker made me laugh.

First PC was a custom-built P4 2.8 with a nice Intel board and 512MB of DDR 400 RAM.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Black Floppy Drives; The Bomb!


----------



## spice003

my first PC


----------



## trn

Apple IIGS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_IIGS

It could not play Crysis


----------



## xXSebaSXx

This: Atari 130XE


----------



## Roxborough

I had an Amiga PC, it was the dogs balls in those days. Well, when I was like... 8? Maybe? I don't know.

If anyone remembers the Amiga, which you will, do any of you remember a game called Tanks? And it was a 2D scroll-er, similar in style to the first GTA. Completely open ended gameplay, you could go anywhere, shoot any wall, fight countless tanks, was absolutely brilliant for it's time.

Ah well, I think, my first Windows PC was an IBM 200 mhz 8mb RAM, 16gb HDD, that was a large HDD at the time. I had dial up with AOL, and it was so bad, I may as well have gone to the library and read the information, and come back, by the time that thing was done loading anything.

Haha!

Shame I don't have any old photographs







! Ah well! You've all seen what an Amiga looks like!


----------



## Sledgemeister

My first computer was a Sony MSX, Model HitBit-10-P. It was supposed to be the newest and best thing, well it cost enough at the time I remember because I had just started working and I saw this thing and fell in love LOL
It took cartridges for games atc and also run of a tape drive from memory?
I remember back in school some "rich" kids had commodore vic 20's







They had a blinding 1mhz cpu and 5k of ram and of course a tape deck was definately needed. Was funny because when these things first came out another toy was launched about the same time, dual tape decks and yup video game piracy was invented LOL
After the sony I have had AMD 400's. pentium 133s, etc, all expensive up until the last one I built that only cost about 1700.00 I remember the pent 133 costing nearly 3k


----------



## meetajhu

My first pc specs i still have the bill lol.

Intel Pentium(R) 133mhz
32-mb ram - 200$ oO
Sound Blaster AWE32 16bit 5.1 EAX 1.0
Samtron 17" max res 800x600
Diamond Monster 3D PCI 3dfx glide(only game to make use of it in Dos is "One Must Fall" later gl_Quake in windows)
Windows 95 and DOS(pre-installed)
Creative PC speakers 2.0
Creative Cd rom drive with infra suite and remote
Ball mouse
serial keyboard
IBM floppy drive
IBM harddisk 4gb

I really miss this PC. I love it so much.


----------



## Nihilanth

My first PC: Completely clueless first time around..i remember the dealer handing out the foll config..i stopped after the first line..P4..oh yeah..woohoo









CPU: P4 2.4ghz
Mobo: Mercury (don't remember the model no.)
RAM: Transcend 256mb ram
HDD: Seagate 80gb hdd
Monitor: Lg Studioworks 17" crt
Drives: 3.5" floppy disk, LG cd R/W
Mouse: Logitech optical
Keyboard: Logitech
PSU: generic

My first build:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E7200
Mobo: Asus P5N-MX
Ram: Transcend 1gb ddr2 (later upgraded to Kingston 4gb)
HDD: Seagate 160gb hdd (upgraded to Seagate 1tb)
GPU: Gigabyte 8800GT
Monitor: BenQ G2200HD
PSU: VIP 500W


----------



## davidzvi

Original IBM PC. Added a hard card as the first mod I every did. Still have it and it still boots.

As for times changing. I remember working on an IBM Mini that had a 10mb HDD and thinking about how amazing and cool it was that the drive was actually smaller than the box of Kleenex sitting on my desk.


----------



## snoball

I'm 17 so I wouldn't have experience the super slow day, my first PC was actually decent.

Intel P4 3.2 GHz 1 core.
ATi x800
1 GB RAM
160 GB IDE HD
400 watt PSU.

It was a Dell gaming PC that my father bought to play Doom 3?, NFS Underground 1 & 2, and CSS. I think it was 2004 when this was purchased.

My first comp that I bought was an HP.

HP s3300f Slimline
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+
2GB Hynix DDR2 800
NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE
330 Watt PSU.
500 GB Sata HD.

I played CoD4 on that sucker with 20-30 FPS on 640x480 for 2 years.


----------



## Catscratch

This ofc


----------



## MOSFET

Oh noes! That was a long time ago D:

Let me see:
CPU was at 33MHz and you could overclock to 66MHz
Ran Windows 3.1
I could play Doom, Sim City 2000








Too bad I cannot remember the manufacturer


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;14107259*
> This ofc


Same here!!









Got it from my parents friend when I was 10 or 11, so funny trying to figure out how it works haha.

First PC bought was a AMD 233mhz with 128mb ram, a 16mb GeForce 2 MX that still works and 10gb HDD


----------



## HeathH737

My first computer was a Compaq Presario 7480! It had an AMD K6-2 processor, 128 MB RAM, a 6 GB hard drive, and it ran Windows Me... I still have it, but it needs a new motherboard:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/nokiaphotos058.jpg/
It's so bloody hard to find spare parts for old computers these days


----------



## Calmnar

My first pc was an Acorn BBC Micro Model B 32k. On this monster of a computer I used to play such graphics heavy games as Frack and Chucky egg!!!! Until, on one sad day, on returning from holiday in Wales! I turned on my state of the art pc and heard a fizz and a futt and found that a mouse had nested snugly next to the CPU. Alas I never Chucky egged again!
I take solace in the fact that the mouse got its just deserts
, death by electricution![

BBC_Micro_Front_Restored.jpg 282k .jpg file
the fact that the mouse got its just deserts


----------



## [email protected]

Intel 486, i can't remember the specs as I was 6 years old.
But it played Sim Tower and, U-boat rather well hahahah


----------



## Grmadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calmnar*
> 
> My first pc was an Acorn BBC Micro Model B 32k. On this monster of a computer I used to play such graphics heavy games as Frack and Chucky egg!!!! Until, on one sad day, on returning from holiday in Wales! I turned on my state of the art pc and heard a fizz and a futt and found that a mouse had nested snugly next to the CPU. Alas I never Chucky egged again!
> I take solace in the fact that the mouse got its just deserts
> , death by electricution![
> 
> BBC_Micro_Front_Restored.jpg 282k .jpg file
> the fact that the mouse got its just deserts


Ah,yeah,well,my very first "PC" was a Spectrum ZX 48k back in 1983... (OMG, I am old). Not much room for pretty much anything other than air particles,let alone a whole mouse...


----------



## svenge

My family's first computer was a Digital (DEC) Pentium 75MHz [P54C] model from sometime the mid-90s, 1994/5 maybe?

The first computer of my very own was a Dell Dimension XPS T450, which as the name might suggest was a Pentium III 450MHz [Katmai] from September 1999. Came with 64MB of SDRAM and a 3DFX Voodoo3 video card and it still works!


----------



## dbvanhorn

A 286-20 with Math coprocessor! (1988?) The hottest iron money could buy at the time.
The second was a 386-33 with 750M hard drive (1992)

Looking to upgrade now from my I7 930 at 2.8 GHz


----------



## pure_cure

Mine was P4 dual core 1.6 with msi G31 board, 512mb ram and 160gig wd sata drive. Came standard with windows vista starter. By far the worst i've owned... I had it 3 weeks before the board blew. I still have it, more surprisingly


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> Mine was P4 dual core 1.6 with msi G31 board, 512mb ram and 160gig wd sata drive. Came standard with windows vista starter. By far the worst i've owned... I had it 3 weeks before the board blew. I still have it, more surprisingly


do you mean pentium dualcore 2140


----------



## sixor

back in 97

ultra powerfull

amd k5 100mhz
pc partner mobo
trident 9440 gpu 1mb pci
isa crap sound card
56k modem
16mb ram dimm
win95

this was so awesome, played sega rally, tomb raider 2 in 320*240, may demos from magazines, mdk, descent, etc


----------



## bdenpaka

My first computer was a big pile, but I absolutely loved it. It was the first real 'gaming' desktop that I purchased on my own.

Intel Core 2 Duo e6400 at 3.0ghz
EVGA 780i Motherboard
Patriot Viper DDR2 800mhz
Sapphire HD 4830 512mb DDR3
Random 250gb HD
Random ODD
I believe the PSU was a Rosewill 500w


----------



## pure_cure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> do you mean pentium dualcore 2140


Yes E2140 1.60ghz


----------



## MindOfChaos

My first PC was second hand. It was already out of date by about two generations when I got it in 1999.

Cyrix P-150 120Mhz
32mb EDO ram
2.0 GB Harddrive
14"
Windows 98SE

It could run Age of empires, starcraft (very long load time), warcraft 2, sim city 2000, Dune 2000, Civilization, C&C 1 and more. Clicking on My computer used to take ages to load.


----------



## Schmuckley

My first comp


----------



## frogger4

My first (the one I grew up with) was a Compaq Pressario packing:
An indefatigable Pentium - 133 @133MHz
A whopping 32MB of RAM
A gargantuan 8GB hard drive
unknown video card capable of Descent II and Flight Simulator 95
And of course the splendid productivity of Windows 95.


----------



## Callist0

http://www.vintage-computer.com/images/pcsystem.jpg

IBM 286. Ran dos, shortly after windows came out -_- fail.

6MHz of awesomeness.


----------



## Bit_reaper

200Mz Pentium + voodoo 3D accelerator 900Mb HDD and a 6Gb HDD that was added later. Can't for the life of me remember the amount of ram. Used to play all the greats on it: Diablo, command & concure, Age of empires, warcraft, wing commnder ect. Ahh so many good games back then


----------



## Jerry_03

Gateway 510: Pentium 4 2.88GHz, 512MB Ram, 120GB HDD, NVIDIA FX 5200 128MB.


----------



## John Shepard

A laptop with 256Mb of ram,Intel celeron at 1.5Ghz and an integrated intel graphics card.(can't remember the model)
I got it in 2003.


----------



## edalbkrad

IBM XT with a whopping 4MHz clockspeed
I was probably around 5 yrs old at the time


----------



## maarten12100

My dad's pII was the first real computer I had.
It ran like crap I guess but well I only played Rayman and pinball back in those days (and pokemon but not on the pc)

I'm from 1995 so not too much history here.


----------



## siffonen

First family pc was olivetti with 120mzh cpu, i dont know all the specs, because i was around 10years old, second was a ibm withk amd k6-2, later it was upgraded with a voodoo graphic card









Very firs 100% my own pc, was a Intel E8400, Geforce 8800 gt, 2Gb DDR2 etc.


----------



## JKuhn

My first PC was a 386 that I got around 2002.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Dell dimension 8300


----------



## UnAimed

My first PC that I owned was a Dell Inspiron 5100

It had a Pentium 4 at 533 MHz , 128mb of ram and an ati Radeon 7500 with 32mb

My first custom built PC consisted of:

Zalman Fatal1ty FC-ZE1 Computer Cas

Zalman Reserator V2

Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX

NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI Motherboard

Tagan 1000W power supply

Asus ram I believe it was 2 or 4 GB

Intel® Core 2 Extreme Processor X6800


----------



## ErOR

Mine was a AMD 266Mhz, 96MB RAM, GeForce 2 MX 32MB Vram and a 10GB HDD.

After a RAM upgrade that thing played BF1942.


----------



## lordhinton

no idea on the first pc the family owned, all i know is it wasnt dell and was white xD,

my first computer was custom built with:

intel pentinum 4 @ 3.0GHz
768mb ddr ram
128mb geforce fx5200
80gb hdd
and an awesome gigabyte motherboard
id love to find my case again, it was atx with a carry handle at the top, and was huge









i do wish i still had it for some reason


----------



## wanako

I don't remember the brand of my first computer but I remember the specs:

33MHz Intel 386DX
16MB RAM
250MB HDD
Windows 3.1, DOS 6
some sort of VGA card max res: 640x480 @ 256 colors
attached to it was one of these beauties:


Epson RX80 Dot Matrix Printer.

Like a BAWS

Believe it or not, I had the damn thing until 2000, when my parents finally decided to get a new computer. I had done so much research on it, but they did not consult me when they bought it and got the one with Windows... ME... on it... *facepalm*. At least it was a 1GHz Pentium III...


----------



## Pawelr98

AMD DX40
4mb of ram
384mb HDD
It was my grandfather computer (the first in the family)
My grandfather was working on ODRA and RIAD computers back in communism Poland.
Ach those tube computers








My granfather even knows the creator of K202 (he was learning him IT)


----------



## mcgrath678

Atari 800
processor: 4.77 mhz
ram: 48k
storage: tape drive
colors : 256 can only display 8 at a time
monitor : 19" CRT TV 320 x 240

I remember getting a magazine , maybe (Atari magazine) and sitting for 10's of hours on Atari Basic just to draw some blockey graphics on my tv set
I would also enter into my computer , The free programs that came in the magazine. some of them were 10 pages long front and back ( hunt and peck)
and then I would have to save it to a cassette tape which took 5 minutes
after that , I would have to go over every line of code to check for errors. Finally , the magazine would have publishished mistakes , so then I would have to wait for the next issue and look for the published corrections of the mistakes.
at this same time, the IBM computers being sold were Amber or Green , they didnt think color was too important at that time

its hard to belive that we made it to the moon and back with older equipment


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Texas Instruments TI-99/4A


----------



## Olsen

it was a Apple II Europlus with a upgrade card of 16 KB - so I had then 64 KB of Ram











a long long time ago - 1980 or 1981


----------



## Artikbot

I might have already posted here but I don't quite remember done so. So here we go









My 1st machine was a Coppermine PIII at 1GHz with 128MB RAM (which in 2004 I upgraded to 320MB) and a Riva TNT2 M64... It was fast back in the day!! Even nowadays it still runs a Windows Server 2003 with no issues









My 1st custom rig was the one I had right before my current one. AMD Opteron 1214, ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe, 2GB of OCZ Gold XTC DDR2-800 and a 8800GT, which I later on SLId... Until my water loop broke down and burnt one of them :/


----------



## kzim9

Mine was a Tandy 1000


----------



## Redwoodz

Atari800XL-cassete tape drive and 5.25" floppy Atari DOS 2.0

first game console was the Magnavox Odyssey


----------



## chaosblade02

The first one that was actually mine? It was a compaq presario 233mhz Pentium II, with an ATI Rage pro graphics card. Forget how much ram and what HDD it had. It had Windows 95 on it.


----------



## wheth4400

Mine was a Commodore 64


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

P3 @ 500mhz, 64MB of RAM, 10GB of HDD, a 16MB GPU and Windows 98 SE


----------



## Tartar

Add another one for the venerable Commodore 64, god I loved that thing.


----------



## DaveLT

If i could remember correctly it was early in 2001-2 i think and it had Windows 2000 ( Obviously too slow to run Windows XP







)
Pentium II Deschutes 400MHz (The slot one that's for sure) with the 100MHz FSB (DUHHH)
I couldn't remember the motherboard because in those days i did not care for the board







but i remember clearly all 7 slots were PCI slots and there were 4 IDE ports i think. Maybe 3. I can't really remember but it was probably using a Diamond PCI card (No ... that was for my P3 computer in 2004 because a geforce FX blew up for no reason). No it was using onboard video ... oh the horror
Used that for a WD1200 Caviar RE drive
384MB RAM
and a old-school ATX case that looked like the centurion except that it was one of those crappy cases with crappy PSUs









Now that i look back i had been a AMD fanboy but had been using Intels all along ... apart from my laptops which are now DEAD.


----------



## aHumanBeing

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/HumanNipple/media/IMG-20130308-01358_zpse3203970.jpg.html

it's in storage but still works, not really mine but it was my fathers and was the family computer for a while.


----------



## Stickeelion

Wow there's some really old stuff here, I've got nothing on you guys.

My first PC is only 4 years old (Current PC in Sig)
4GB DDR2 800MHz
ASUS M2N MX-SE Plus Motherboard
640GB WD Blue HDD
Nvidia Geforce 9500GT 1GB
Phenom X4 9550 CPU

And I'm still using it to this day!


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Wow there's some really old stuff here, I've got nothing on you guys.
> 
> My first PC is only 4 years old (Current PC in Sig)
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz
> ASUS M2N MX-SE Plus Motherboard
> 640GB WD Blue HDD
> Nvidia Geforce 9500GT 1GB
> Phenom X4 9550 CPU
> 
> And I'm still using it to this day!


Darn whipper snappers, when I was a kid I had to walk 4 miles up hill and back in the snow to use vacuum tube computer and we darn well liked it.


----------



## wsjackson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC*
> 
> Wasn't sure where to start this thread.. hope here is OK... mean't in the spirit of fun and the theme of technological development over the past few decades.
> 
> Ok folks, pull out your big guns and show off your very first personal computer.
> 
> I will start with both a short story, and my first pc.
> 
> My father was a data processing manager for a Burroughs mainframe at a manufacturing company in the late 1960's. I bought some RAM for my computer recently, 6gb in three small sticks at a cost of about 70 dollars US. I handed him a stick, told him the price and he shook his head. He then told me that he purchased a set of RAM for the mainframe back in 1968.... 25k... came in a package the size of a shoebox... and cost aprx. 25,000 dollars US.... My have times have changed..
> 
> My first PC was an Osborne Executive portable computer.... what a fun computer! Nothing beats an 8bit Zilog Z80A processor @ 4Mhz shooting data at you via a 7 inch amber display for ueber text games..hehe
> Here is a photo from wikipedia.. the exact same pc I had back in 1982!
> 
> Remember this?
> *0010 print You have done it now!
> 0020 goto 0010*
> 
> I remember spending hours and hours writing text games in basic on this thing!! Wish I still had it..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_Executive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was mine.... what was your first PC..?*


Awesome! I built a Z80 computer last year (wire wrapped my own perfboard and all...)

My first pc was actually a Mac LC II. mmm 16mhz with 4MB of ram, good times.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Darn whipper snappers, when I was a kid I had to walk 4 miles up hill and back in the snow to use vacuum tube computer and we darn well liked it.


Haha I'm almost 20 now and I didn't get my computer until I was 16, if it makes any difference... probably not though

Something about old computers is it just seems more amazing seeing a 20 year old rig working compared to a 50 year old muscle car (even though they're still cool). I just don't get it, maybe it's because people throw away old computers and not cars.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Haha I'm almost 20 now and I didn't get my computer until I was 16, if it makes any difference... probably not though
> 
> Something about old computers is it just seems more amazing seeing a 20 year old rig working compared to a 50 year old muscle car (even though they're still cool). I just don't get it, maybe it's because people throw away old computers and not cars.


hahah yeah I agree and just so you know i'm 26. My family was big into computers so we always had the latest model that we could afford. If you ever get a chance see if you want find an old pentium 2 computer, that will probably amuse you. The CPU is inserted like a GPU, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_II but you may already know that. I for one found it highly amusing that t they were inserted in such a manner.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> hahah yeah I agree and just so you know i'm 26. My family was big into computers so we always had the latest model that we could afford. If you ever get a chance see if you want find an old pentium 2 computer, that will probably amuse you. The CPU is inserted like a GPU, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_II but you may already know that. I for one found it highly amusing that t they were inserted in such a manner.


I had it only because my dad works in the IT industry, his office was full of them so he brought a PII back and then 2-3 years later a PIII Coppermine 800MHz
Good time, when i was young







But to be honest when the PII was around there was also a Pentium that never gets used








And then i recall there was a computer with a monochrome monitor. Yeah. And he had a SPARc that had those faux quad-cores that had "hyperthreading" that intel uses today


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> hahah yeah I agree and just so you know i'm 26. My family was big into computers so we always had the latest model that we could afford. If you ever get a chance see if you want find an old pentium 2 computer, that will probably amuse you. The CPU is inserted like a GPU, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_II but you may already know that. I for one found it highly amusing that t they were inserted in such a manner.


consider yourself lucky that your family into computers, I get frowned upon by my family whenever I even so much as think of getting a new one. (hope my proposed rig goes down all right with them...)
I have never been super interested in old computers but I certainly appreciate a fair bit of it otherwise we wouldn't be where we are now. I think we all prefer the newer stuff except for the few nostalgic guys on here.

That's pretty funny about that pentium pc, I didn't know that, wouldn't that have reduced the performance though by doing that instead of putting it directly in a socket?


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> consider yourself lucky that your family into computers, I get frowned upon by my family whenever I even so much as think of getting a new one. (hope my proposed rig goes down all right with them...)
> I have never been super interested in old computers but I certainly appreciate a fair bit of it otherwise we wouldn't be where we are now. I think we all prefer the newer stuff except for the few nostalgic guys on here.
> 
> That's pretty funny about that pentium pc, I didn't know that, wouldn't that have reduced the performance though by doing that instead of putting it directly in a socket?


during that time the computer industry was going through a change in sockets. Pentium 2 had the cache in a chip that you could actually see sitting beside the CPU. They were consumer oriented chips so they weren't stupendously fast but they were good for their time. Intel was just doing their normal thing, AMD followed suit with the SLOT A Athalon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon which was mounted in a similar manner.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> consider yourself lucky that your family into computers, I get frowned upon by my family whenever I even so much as think of getting a new one. (hope my proposed rig goes down all right with them...)
> I have never been super interested in old computers but I certainly appreciate a fair bit of it otherwise we wouldn't be where we are now. I think we all prefer the newer stuff except for the few nostalgic guys on here.
> 
> That's pretty funny about that pentium pc, I didn't know that, wouldn't that have reduced the performance though by doing that instead of putting it directly in a socket?


Reduced? Nah, it's the same. If it reduced performance then GPUs would be onboard today. Pentium was originally on a socket but they wanted more cache as they hadn't enough but cache in those days was hard to integrate into the die so they had to put in offchip off-board


----------



## DeadFire

My first PC was an old Intel Celeron based off the first P4s! lmao Havn't used intel since! And don't plan on it!


----------



## dbvanhorn

If we're talking first computer rather than PC, then it was the OSI-C1P. A 6502 with EIGHT K OF RAM! I wrote games in basic, like a clone of the arcade "depth charge" game that was popular at the time.
Quite a jump to my six core 4 GHz machine with 64G of ram, 512K SSD, and 10T HD, plus Nvidia Titan card.

Moore's law rocks!


----------



## Redwoodz

Haha,that reminds me,my father was in the Marines in the late 60's,and worked top secret communications in Hawaii.He transcoded secret messages with a giant machine that used rolls of punchcard that had to be fed by hand and typed. The sender and receiver had to establish connection through radio. Every single message relayed was processed like this.


----------



## ShortySmalls

I got my first when i was like 5, was some white compaq crap, i think it had 128mb of ram, and me and my dad upgraded it to 256mb a year or 2 later. Intel Pentium 4 IIRC too.


----------



## bigkahuna360

My first computer had these specs.

i7 960 CPU
Intel DX58SO Mobo
3x2GB DDR3 1333 Corsair RAM
OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W
HP BD240 Blu-ray Drive
Coolermaster 690 II Advanced Case
2Tb 7200RPM Hitachi HDD
EVGA GTX 570 HD


Link with a couple more pics


----------



## MKUL7R4

My first PC was a custom built one for $400 from a guy I knew in high school. Apparently he had overclocked it to hell (I didn't even really know what overclocking was back then) and it died on me in like 2-3 months because of a fried motherboard. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Galahad

My parents had an old 486 machine when I was about 2 years old in 1994, though I can't remember much about that.

Our first proper PC was a Gateway 2000 bought in late 1998

It had A Pentium II 350MHz
A 3DFX Voodoo2 "graphics accelerator" as it was called back then
64MB RAM
Only a 2GB hard drive
and a DVD rom drive which was a very new thing back then
Running Windows 98

It cost a bomb at the time and was a fantastic machine. I remember I was only allowed to install 1 or 2 games at any one time because the HDD was so small. So that was Normally Age of Empires 2 or the original Unreal.

Unfortunately the power supply died in 2002 while still under warranty so the whole machine was taken away and replaced by an Acer machine with a Pentium 4 2GHz with a ATi Radeon 7500 LE which was allot of fun at the time also. More importantly it had a 4GB HDD so I could play lots of games that I never could before. That was later upgraded with a NVIDIA 6200 and a Pentium 4 HT 2.8GHz and I still have most of the original components for it, but it was a complete wreck by the end of it's life, it took about 5 minuets to boot up; slowest HDD you've ever seen.

After that was the first PC I built myself in 2006. It had a brand spanking new Pentium 4 661 3.6GHz and a great NVIDIA 7600GT later upgraded to a 7950GX2. This computer has slowly been upgraded into the backup PC I have now, though most of the original components have been replaced.

And finally I originally built my main PC I have now way back in 2008 and though it has been upgraded with more RAM, a better graphics card, an SSD and a new case, it's basically the same machine with the original processor and motherboard.

I have had other PCs these are just the main ones that I have bought. I had my own Pentium 3 machine for a few years, that was given to me around 2003. I also had an old office PC after that which was combined with parts from my Pentium 4 2.8GHz PC in the end which I still have in the Attic somewhere.


----------



## sooyong94

Something with a Duron, with Win98...
Couldn't remember rest of the specs...


----------



## nleksan

First SELF BUILT PC

AMD FX-51 Skt940 64bit 2200Mhz CPU (OC'd to 2530Mhz 24/7)
Asus SK8V motherboard
2x512MB Corsair XMS3200RE DDR-400 2.5-3-3-5 Reg/ECC RAM (OC'd to DDR-485 2-3-2-5)
ATI X800XT PE 256MB GPU (OC'd to 593Mhz core/622Mhz VRAM)
Creative SB PCI Sound Card
2x WD 120GB EIDE 7200rpm HDD's (RAID0 OS/BOOT)
1x Seagate 250GB EIDE 7200rpm HDD
5x Samsung SP0802N 80GB EIDE 7200rpm HDD's (RAID0, 318MB/sec which was insane at the time)
Plextor DL-DVD Burner
Lite-On DL-DVD Burner
4x 92mm + 4x 80mm Vantec Tornadoes (2x92 on HSF)
2x 120mm Fans
1x Antec SpotCool + 2x PCI Slot Fans (one blowing across back of GPU and one pulling from the bottom of GPU area)
Copper MOSFET/VRM/PLL heatsinks on everything (MB + GPU)
Intel PCI GbEth Card

Still have it, going to be bringing it back to life to reclaim top spot for the X800XT PE and FX51 in 3dMark + HWBot!


----------



## KingCorduroy

Yeah it was probably the same as my first computer. Not one I actually owned but my fathers computer, so it was the first I ever saw.
It was a Packard Bell D160. When I knew it it ran Windows 95 but had been upgraded with a few things such as a 1GB HDD, Some sort of EXTREME 3D graphics card and a Creative Labs SoundBlaster Extreme sound card.
While mine didn't look like this when I remember it ( much more yellowed and dingy) here's a pic of one.
http://thechexican.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/image_thumb2.png?w=640&h=415

My first PC I bought though was an IBM ThinkCentre 8183. It has a Pentium 4 3ghz processor and an integrated 95MB Intel Graphics chip. After that I purchased a 1983 PCjr from a flea market (With everything needed for it and a lot of software pirated and non) for 10 USD. It resides on my work desk as one of my prised possessions.


----------



## somran

My first computer seems like a joke to me today when I see the beautiful gadgets today. Laptops, iPads, MacBooks and what not!


----------



## BakerMan1971

First Computer, the AWESOME Commodore Vic20

but the first PC was bought with my wife, we both had 2nd jobs and worked to save up £1200 and spent it at Staples
the machine was by Vobis a german pc box shifter.

Pentium 133
16MB Ram (2x 8MB)
8X CD Rom drive
1.2GB Hard Disk
ATI 1MB Mach64 Graphics Card
ESS Audiorive (1878 chip or something)
14" Monitor with ScreenSound top mounted stereo speaker
Windows 95
FIC Motherboard (don't remember which one)


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You got me beat. Mine was a Pentium 133 from a company that no longer exists, Comptrade. It was broken from day 1 and their tech support line was always busy. So I had to take it apart and figure out what was wrong.
> 
> 15 years later I work for Corsair making computer parts. Cause/effect. Heh.


pretty much same thing here,, but i dont work for corsair


----------



## $ilent

First pc was a pre built dell athlon 64 x2 3800 2ghz cpu and radeon X1300 gpu.

First pc I built was a E7400 and hd 4500 I think.


----------



## CptChiggs

Being that I'm 15, my first computer *that I use to game with* was an old dell inspiron that I slapped an old 8400 gt into so I can play Fallout 3. That was my first time experiencing computer tech and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I had one before this but my dad built it so don't remember the parts the bfg asylum 5600gt was off that I think maybe the amd 2000

amd 2x00+ athlon 64 to a phenom black 9850

asus m32nslideluxe wifi edition mobo
2x2gb ocz sli ready 5-5-5 ram then corsair 2x1gb sticks xm2 and patriot 2x2gb just sold the 2 2x2gbs a month or 2 ago to some forum peeps
graphics card was a BFG asylum 5600 then gtx 280
case was nvidia edition cm stacker
700watt xion psu
that was my first build/upgrade i did on my own broke mobo when i tried to watercool it with a thermalright bigwater 760i
I was 14 when I attempted that and being 14 I had no patience to let my dad install w/c loop so I stayed up one night and did it and broke my mobo!
and then the case with some components got stolen so no more gpu or mobo or bigwater

I think my aunt has my very first pc though.

now I have a crazy 6core intel setup and all i want to do is find an old IBM 5100 to put it inside to make a cool retro mod


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that was my first build/upgrade i did on my own broke mobo when i tried to watercool it with a thermalright bigwater 760i
> I was 14 when I attempted that and being 14 I had no patience to let my dad install w/c loop so I stayed up one night and did it and broke my mobo!
> and then the case with some components got stolen so n more gpu or mobo or bigwater


Stolen? What do you mean by stolen?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am not webster dictionary.

what do you think it means?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am not webster dictionary.
> 
> what do you think it means?


I think you meant that the case got stolen by someone ... am i right?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I think you meant that the case got stolen by someone ... am i right?


exactly and the components that were inside of it


----------



## Mercyflush64

Mine was a Vic-20 with a cassette backup.


----------



## DUpgrade

First computer was a Commodore 64 with the dual 5.25" drives. First build was a Cyrix PR200 (66mhz), 8MB ram, 80MB hard drive, CD-ROM (not sure if speed existed yet?), VGA graphics, 3com 14.4k modem (big deal back during IPX gaming), creative sound card, and my first network card used BNC connectors however all peripherals slots were ISA and you had to manually manage the IRQs so your sound card and graphics would work at the same time. This PC sure could play DOS games like Castle Wolfenstine 3D, DOOM, Rise of the Triad, and one of my favorite all time games Duke Nukem 3D which I spent many hours learning and making levels using the BUILD engine to play IPX modem multiplayer rounds with friends.


----------



## legoman786

Speaking of old computers... I'm gonna revive/re-purpose Pentium 2 (?, I believe) rig that was once a part of Tucson PD's computer system as a pfSense router. It has 3 10/100 NIC's installed, and I really don't care for 10/100/1000 NICs at this time, as my current router is a 10/100 (fail on my part).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

p55xub
compaq 320747-101 64MB 66MHZ SDRAM DIMM (Memory)
ati 3d rage IIc
soundblaster AWE64

I played so much shin shen sho on that


----------



## Ovrclck

Packard Bell Force 2460 75MHz
16MB of memory
14.4 modem

Fun times playing Quake on 14.4 baud. I thought I was a baller when I paid $50 for additional 16MB of ram.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My dad though he was baller in the 80s when he upgraded to a 1meg hard drive or a 64 meg hard drive from killabits hard drive


----------



## TonyLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Packard Bell Force 2460 75MHz
> 16MB of memory
> 14.4 modem
> 
> Fun times playing Quake on 14.4 baud. I thought I was a baller when I paid $50 for additional 16MB of ram.


You would have loved $50 for 1 megabyte. I remember paying over $200 for 4 megs around 20 or so years ago.

The first computer I bought was a Tandy from Radio Shack in 1991. If I remember correctly, it had an 8086 in it, and had 768k RAM.
I did not stick with Tandy for very long. I bought a 486DX 33 along with a mainboard for around $600. I think I may have carried over the RAM from a 386 computer.


----------



## error0909

I first had the Atari ST....way ahead of it's time! lol
i think my most Hardcore game at the time was Turrican


----------



## squall325

It was a P4 running at 1.8ghz with 1GB ram and an 40GB IDE HDD. My SC and CS days


----------



## Jeff78

Mine was a Packard Bell 386, something like this. 16 MHz processor I think and DOS. I believe I got it in 1991.


----------



## CravinR1

Commodore 64

First IBM was:

486 DX2 66
4 mb Ram
420 *mb* hd
1 mb ISA gpu (don't remember which)
3.5" floppy
14" monitor
MS Dos 6.22


----------



## Choggs396

My first PC was an NCR with an 80286 12Mhz CPU and a 40MB HDD. Not sure how much RAM. It was running DOS 6, but could actually handle Windows 3.0. I used to love playing old games like Duke Nukem on that thing. Those were the days.


----------



## francisw19

My first PC was some Compaq Presario (I can't recall the model). It was one of these things...



1 GHz AMD Athlon
128 MB RAM
40 GB Hard Drive
8x CD-RW
6x DVD-ROM
A Floppy Drive








...Ugh and Windows ME


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ah yees windows me I actually used linux more back inthose days

and mmy system with the 486 was an Insight


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

My first PC was a Sony Vaio laptop that has an AMD Duron, 256MB of RAM(upgrade......yo.) , 7GB hard drive, and Windows- fuh-reakin-ME.


----------



## [email protected]

My first computer was a Intel 486 with windows 95.
I recall playing sid meier's Civ net for endless hours as a kid.


----------



## Apocalypsing

Mine was a Pentium III prebuilt by a local computer shop. It dates back to 2000, not completely sure on the hardware inside, since I've never opened it my self. I'm actually too scared to touch it let alone open it, since my dad uses it occasionally still, and he's fussy with it. I imagine it would be very dusty inside. The fans are also very loud, given the the bearings would've worn out.

CPU: ~733MHz Pentium III
RAM: 384MB (it was lower originally, not exactly sure but it used to be either 128MB or 192MB)
Motherboard: not sure actually
GPU: ATI Radeon 9550 (memory isn't 100% clear on the naming, but the card has 128MB VRAM)
HDD: 40GB
Monitor: currently 1280x1024, originally an 800x600 CRT.

I'm surprised it still works to this day. It was actively used by me and the rest of my family right up until 2008, when one day a a power surge occurred from a backyard lightning strike. Oddly the Pentium III machine survived the surge. The only thing the surge took out was the Ethernet port on the motherboard, this was evident when I couldn't get the machine to connect to my home network any more. After that the machine went straight into the backyard shed.


----------



## slothiraptor

Mine was an old NEC machine with windows 95 installed on it. I have no idea what the specs were but I remember playing Age of Empires on it for countless hours.


----------



## sparkeyjames

My first was a Commodore Vic 20 a lousy little thing almost worthless without a computer magazine to type programs in from. With slower than molasses tape machine for storage. Then I got a C64 then a C128 with various floppy drives. I gave the Vic 20 to my father. I think it's still in it's box in his basement. After that a succession of Amiga computers. Which I ran until 1998. I had various other computers amongst all those like an 8088 based PC clone. A CP/M machine. With the Amiga from about 92-98 I had an automated USENET dial-up access setup with a local University that somehow allowed it. Then I built a decent PC so I could get on the Internet. Been building my own ever since. Still have a C64 hanging around here somewhere and an Amiga 2000. I plug them in every couple of years just to see if they'll still power up.


----------



## Atton

My real pc was the Toshiba satellite a100 I couldn't afford to get one in the past.
Found this one back in 2005 for a decent price and got it.


----------



## pacho

My very first computer 15 years ago had, it was from a builder back then called Hurricane Systems.

266mhz celeron
128 ram
2gb hdd.
unknown agp 4x gpu
Creative PCI sound card
unknown PCI modem 33.6K dial up
CD-ROM 32X and floppy.
Hurricane System 14" CRT monitor with max resolution of 800x600.
Crappy Hurricane Systems keyboard and mechanical mouse.
Creative speakers 2.0ch, these didn't have a knob so volume had to be adjusted in Windows, they were really loud though.
Windows 98

It was my main computer for 5 years. Some upgrades were done during that time but none for main components. Remember playing mostly Red Alert 2 at 640x480, it would get really slow as I created more units for attack.

What I don't miss is the internet connection; I remember getting happy watching the speed reach it's max of 3.3Kbps in napster or kazaa, it took almost an hour for a song.


----------



## Purger

My first family computer growing up was a 733 Mhz Pentium III from Gateway. My dad insisted on a big screen, and we got a 19" CRT, which, for the time, was massive. Everyone I knew had 15" screens. I remember that thing weighing a ton though. I gamed the crap out of that thing. It survived a few years until I had moved out of the house, and my dad replaced it with a newer Petnium 4 built by HP, which he had up until I visited last year. Using that thing felt like I was stuck in tar during a marathon.

My first personal PC was built by a friend when I knew very little about what he was doing. It was an Athlon 64 3200+, and an EVGA 7800GT. I gave that rig to a friend in need a few years back.


----------



## Paladin Goo

My first was an IBM 5150.


----------



## AbidingDude

My first computer was the classic Commodore 64,
My dad purchased it in 1984 in New York when he worked for the UN
He gave it to me in 1991 when I was only 9 years old,
I remember having to wind up tapes on the commodore datasette and having to wait an age for the game to load
So many good memories spent on the commodore, Some of my favorite games were the last ninja, IK+, X-out and jumpman.
It's a shame I had to leave it behind when my family had to leave Serbia when Nato started bombing in 1999, of all things from my childhood, I wish I hung onto my commodore 64 more then anything.



Most people think optical drives are crap and outdated these days, Imagine loading up a game on this bad boy


----------



## greenscobie86

First PC was an HP Pavilion 6540c

Celeron 466
96MB of Ram
10GB Maxtor HD
4x/2x CD Writer (Amazing tech at the time lol)
3.5 floppy
Onboard GFX/Sound
Win98SE

Amazing fun I had with that machine. Did my first GFX card upgrade from the woeful Intel 810 on board chip to a mighty(to me a t the time) Nvidia GeForce MX400!!!


----------



## newbrevolution

Commodore 64 that my grandmother bought us kids back in the 80's.


----------



## Gereti

I get my first pc from my father brother
it was maby 60cm height, it has 400mhz pentium II, 2x64mb (128mb) sdram ram what i upgraded to 3x64mb(192mb)
creative sound blaster live! with golden blugs and addiotional card
readable dvd
readable cd
maby 200-250W PSu
5.4gb IDE HDD
8mb ati radeon graphics card with agp slot and vga display slot
it included Windows Xp Professional Sp1

and if i place thatmy first pc vs my now on use pc (signature manhattan by night) my first PC was the fastest what i ever have, i didn't have internet, or virusvault's, i was able to install maby 2-3 bigger game (or just one, sims 1 or cossacs european wars, but ounly one in time)
...but Pooh's Heffalump Movie was too hard to that computer 8mb radeon ;(

i started use windows xp when i was 6-7, and now, 10 years lateri still use windows xp
good, so good memories








btw DX-Ball was cool game!


now i just miss that computer case... why i throwed it away ;(
But i still have my HDD


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Heres a generic picture of the first desktop I had; 

I loved it. It had a 15 inch CRT, and imagine my face when I saw a 17 inch LCD monitor. I still have the monitor in my closet. As well as my first true PC; a Sony Vaio lappy with Windows ME and an AMD Duron at 600 MhZ, and 384mb of ram, with a 10gb hard drive.


----------



## xxToranachxx

My very first computer was a Commodore PET. I don't really remember much about it. My dad used it for work while he was at home using hospital software. The one I remember using a lot was a Commodore 64 in the 80's and all the awesome SSI gold box games. Then in the early to mid 90's we got our first PC. It was an IBM Aptevia DX-2 66mhz. I upgraded the ram from 2mb to 6mb and had a 2nd hard drive added by the time my parents bought me my first gaming pc for Christmas one year, 1996-1997 I think. That one was a beast. It was a small store bought pc with a 166mhz Pentium MMX processor. 8mb of ram and a 6gb HDD. I upgraded it heavily. I upped the ram to 16 mb then later to 32. I added 2x Diamond Monster 2 video cards with a Matrox Mystique 220 later for 2D/3D acceleration. I then added a SoundBlaster AWE64 Gold sound card and used my Aiwa shelf unit as a 5.1 surround sound. I also had an external tv tuner. I cant remember what brand it was only that I was able to hook up a vcr and super Nintendo to my pc at boarding school(that's another matter entirely. parents, never ever ever send your children to Oak Hill Academy in VA) I used that PC for years until it just wouldn't run anything anymore. I remember fondly playing through Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, fallout 1, 2 & tactics, AVP, Quake, Quake 2, TES Arena, Daggerfall and Redguard, Unreal, X-wing, Tie Fighter, and X-wing vs Tie Fighter, Final Fantasy VII, Terra Nova, Blood, Star Wars Shadows of the Empire(one of my favorites) Warcraft I & II, StarCraft, Dark Forces and Jedi Knight Diablo I & II Ultima 7 and 8 and Ultima Underworld I & II and many others. I remember the game that stomped my system was Vampire the Masquerade: Redemption.


----------



## Atton

The first computer I actually owned was a Toshiba satellite a100.
Used it for years since I had little to no money works pretty well but it died a year or so ago.


----------



## Zaxx420

Got my first computer when I was 9 (not PC as we know it), it was an OSI Challenger C1P...I forget the processor but it was pre-6502 for sure. Had 8MB of ram and hooked up to your TV. No disk drives then...it was a cassette drive back then (1980-81). Fast forward a few years and it was the Commodore VIC-20 followed by the 'amazing' C-64. My first PC post-www was a Dell Dimension sporting a blistering 1.6GHz Willamette Pentium 4 with 128MB of ram and a massive 40GB HDD...lol So, yes, I'm old but not THAT old.


----------



## elucidate

Current in sig. I was a console gamer before making the switch.

Phenom 940 @ 3.5
GTX 260 sc 216 cores
G.Skill 4gb ddr2
Asus m3n-ht
Antec 900
Antec 750w truepower
HT omega claro plus+
WD caviar black 640gb


----------



## bmgjet

Just been cleaning up my garaged and found some of my old hardware.

Been 10 years since I last fired it up.


Been 8 years since I last fired it up.


----------



## Marc79

Atari 130XE back in 88'


----------

